# Correct flags



## EagleEyes

A lot of members are using invalid flags, please correct them. Otherwise leave the link of flag that isn't working here.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## forcetrip

A lot of people do not have flags at all. Old Members. It makes me not want to reply to them. Need to fix this problem as it is irritating not knowing where new members are from. Wrong flags should be a banable offense as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## American Pakistani

Please ask the members to choose their country of origin & country of residence flags correctly. Many members don't even have any flag & it makes us blind while replying.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## forcetrip

I did purpose a present location flag on some sort of ip grab based app. I think @WebMaster said it would slow the site.


----------



## EagleEyes

You can paste the links here of those who have a bad flag or wrong flag. I will fix it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## forcetrip

WebMaster said:


> You can paste the links here of those who have a bad flag or wrong flag. I will fix it.



So many of them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## EagleEyes

forcetrip said:


> So many of them.



One by one then. 

https://defence.pk/styles/default/xenforo/flags2/ch.GIF Switzerland

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

@WebMaster I didnt choose Germany how did I end up there?!


----------



## madooxno9

They tracked you down

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## EagleEyes

Talon said:


> @WebMaster I didnt choose Germany how did I end up there?!



We are fixing false flags and dead flags.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## American Pakistani

WebMaster said:


> We are fixing false flags and dead flags.



The member with Username "Abingdonboy" is originally from India & living in UK but his both flags are British. There are several other members like him who don't show their country of origin flags.

Can you do any thing with the members who are not showing their flags at all?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EagleEyes

American Pakistani said:


> The member with Username "Abingdonboy" is originally from India & living in UK but his both flags are British. There are several other members like him who don't show their country of origin flags.
> 
> Can you do any thing with the members who are not showing their flags at all?



Yeah i will fix it. Just post their user profile links here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani

WebMaster said:


> Yeah i will fix it. Just post their user profile links here.



Will try my level best.

Here are few of them with no flags.

FalconsForPeace

Capt.Popeye

https://defence.pk/members/mrindiansikh.40653/

https://defence.pk/members/angeldemon_007.34759/

https://defence.pk/members/indian-soldier.40814/

https://defence.pk/members/jayatl.34381/

https://defence.pk/members/lankan-ranger.18208/

https://defence.pk/members/veeru.33053/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## American Pakistani

duhastmish

Imran Khan

rockstarIN

janon

Bullet500

Americanpeacebomber

Vassnti

Amuroray

Birbal

Kazhugu

below_freezing

kawaraj

Arian

Major Shaitan Singh

canadian icehole

RedBeard

gambit

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## dray

American Pakistani said:


> The member with Username "Abingdonboy" is originally from India & living in UK but his both flags are British. There are several other members like him who don't show their country of origin flags.
> 
> Can you do any thing with the members who are not showing their flags at all?




By that logic why not "Darth Vader"?
Darth Vader

I pointed out that in one thread and I was banned from that thread right after my 2nd post, 1st one was deleted also, check posts 9 & 10, and then 11,12,13.
Pakistani mega hit film 'Waar' | Reviews & Discussions.

@WebMaster

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

WebMaster said:


> We are fixing false flags and dead flags.


I dont want any flag coz I move too much

I dont mind the flag of Pakistan in origin but I would like to hide my location flag please!



American Pakistani said:


> Please ask the members to choose their country of origin & country of residence flags correctly. Many members don't even have any flag & it makes us blind while replying.


However there are some who are like 2nd generation citizens of a certain country, born and brought up there....so by default their country of origin is the foreign country ...

@WebMaster what about such people?


----------



## EagleEyes

Skies said:


> I have privacy issue, I cant reveal my location flag, BAL has targeted many members here, and could be arrested and brought from abroad. They are monitoring this forum.
> 
> Hope I would get immunity.



We dont provide IPs to anyone, so your location is safe. You just place flag and they will find "skies" in that country. Good luck with that.


----------



## Abingdonboy

@WebMaster my flags have been changed incorrectly by yourselves. I am a UK citizen, born and brought up here and my IP address will be in the UK. There is NO reason whatsoever to have changed my flags without my permission. I've been asked to before and I have explained my position and your moderators have accepted this.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Indian-Lion

Abingdonboy said:


> @WebMaster my flags have been changed incorrectly by yourselves. I am a UK citizen, born and brought up here and my IP address will be in the UK. There is NO reason whatsoever to have changed my flags without my permission. I've been asked to before and I have explained my position and your moderators have accepted this.


No....carry your true flag if you're an Indian....


----------



## Cherokee

Indian-Lion said:


> No....carry your true flag if you're an Indian....



He mentioned already . He is a British born Indian . There is nothing false about his flags .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## American Pakistani

DRAY said:


> By that logic why not "Darth Vader"?
> Darth Vader
> 
> I pointed out that in one thread and I was banned from that thread right after my 2nd post, 1st one was deleted also, check posts 9 & 10, and then 11,12,13.
> Pakistani mega hit film 'Waar' | Reviews & Discussions.
> 
> @WebMaster



This thread is for reporting any member using incorrect flags. I think you can report here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

WebMaster said:


> We are fixing false flags and dead flags.


Uncle you playing with my flags? thank you!!


----------



## American Pakistani

Abingdonboy said:


> @WebMaster my flags have been changed incorrectly by yourselves. I am a UK citizen, born and brought up here and my IP address will be in the UK. There is NO reason whatsoever to have changed my flags without my permission. I've been asked to before and I have explained my position and your moderators have accepted this.



But you have to choose your country of origin flag too. You show only British flags & in every other thread you are defending & supporting India even against British.

You may be British born but your origin is Indian & so you should choose one Indian flag so that members can have more open & clear debate with you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

American Pakistani said:


> But you have to choose your country of origin flag too. You show only British flags & in every other thread you are defending & supporting India even against British.
> 
> You may be British born but your origin is Indian & so you should choose one Indian flag so that members can have more open & clear debate with you.


No this is not how the flags are MEANT to work. They are merely meant to depict your nationality and current location- NOTHING more. Otherwise even @jhungary is contravening your made up standard.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani

Talon said:


> However there are some who are like 2nd generation citizens of a certain country, born and brought up there....so by default their *country of origin* is the foreign country ...
> 
> @WebMaster what about such people?



By country of origin i mean the country where his/her ancestors are from.



Abingdonboy said:


> No this is not how the flags are MEANT to work. *They are merely meant to depict your nationality* and current location- NOTHING more. Otherwise even @jhungary is contravening your made up standard.



Well this thread is not for debate on this but can i know what Forum has to do with your nationality? By this logic i should be showing both American flags.

Showing your country of origin & country of residence(where you are currently located) flags gives a better idea on who we are talking with.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

American Pakistani said:


> By country of origin i mean the country where his/her ancestors are from.
> 
> 
> 
> Well this thread is not for debate on this but can i know what Forum has to do with your nationality? By this logic i should be showing both American flags.
> 
> Showing your country of origin & country of residence(where you are currently located) flags gives a better idea on who we are talking with.


It's very simple. I was born and raised in the UK and have lived here my entire life to present. Just because my skin is brown I have to have an Indian flag? This is not how the flag system is meant to be.......

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indischer

American Pakistani said:


> By country of origin i mean the country where his/her ancestors are from.



Country of Origin should strictly be based on the passport that the member currently holds, not what passport his ancestors hold or once held.

All of the Bangladeshis here have ancestors who were once Pakistani. Should they all change their country of origin flags now?

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## American Pakistani

Abingdonboy said:


> It's very simple. I was born and raised in the UK and have lived here my entire life to present. Just because my skin is brown I have to have an Indian flag? This is not how the flag system is meant to be.......



Nope not because your skin is brown but because your parents or grand parents were from the land that is now India.

As i said this is not the thread for debate on this topic so kindly drop it down.



Indischer said:


> Country of Origin should strictly be based on the passport that the member currently holds, not what passport his ancestors hold or once held.
> 
> All of the Bangladeshis here have ancestors who were once Pakistani. Should they all change their country of origin flags now?



Read you post again & see how stupid it sounds.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

American Pakistani said:


> Nope not because your skin is brown but because your parents or grand parents were from the land that is now India.
> 
> As i said this is not the thread for debate on this topic so kindly drop it down.


When did the location of your parents birth become the criteria for the flag selection? Answer- it NEVER was.You don't seem to have much of an idea about the stated policy of location flags mate and I don't know why you are here claiming to be an authority on the matter. I had mentioned @WebMaster as not yourself.


----------



## Indischer

American Pakistani said:


> Nope not because your skin is brown but because your parents or grand parents were from the land that is now India.
> 
> As i said this is not the thread for debate on this topic so kindly drop it down.
> 
> 
> 
> Read you post again & see how stupid it sounds.



It's only as stupid as the suggestion that you gave. Please tell me if my assertion lies within your definition of a Flag of Origin or not?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## forcetrip

Abingdonboy is correct. We cant force the country flag. We can however work on the Location flag only.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dubious

American Pakistani said:


> By country of origin i mean the country where his/her ancestors are from.


Then that should be stated in what the country of origin means for the forum and for the poster....



American Pakistani said:


> Well this thread is not for debate on this but can i know what Forum has to do with your nationality? By this logic i should be showing both American flags.
> 
> Showing your country of origin & country of residence(where you are currently located) flags gives a better idea on who we are talking with.


 True actually tells you if the guy has ever been out of his land to observe the rest of the world and hence have a broader perspective!

@WebMaster can you define what country of origin means for one...Is it where the parents / grandparents are from or where one was born?

Because I dont really know much about my ancestors before my great grandparents so cant really tell my "ancestral origins"


----------



## Abingdonboy

Talon said:


> @WebMaster can you define what country of origin means for one...Is it where the parents / grandparents are from or where one was born?
> 
> Because I dont really know much about my ancestors before my great grandparents so cant really tell my "ancestral origins"


It's so arbitrary where does one draw the line? Grandparents? Great grandparents? Great great grandparents? Further? If it is ancestral then all those with Pakistani flags really should have Indian flags shouldn't they? You see how silly this is?! The simple fact is @American Pakistani got it wrong, he doesn't know what the policy has always been. Ie it is your nationality (not origin) and CURRENT location (i.e. where your IP address is registered). As such BOTH my flags ought to be the Union Flag i.e. UK flags. Now my flag has been changed without my knowledge and my permission and this error should be corrected.



forcetrip said:


> Abingdonboy is correct. We cant force the country flag. We can however work on the Location flag only.


And yet I have been forced or at least my flag has been changed and I cannot change it back.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## American Pakistani

forcetrip said:


> Abingdonboy is correct. We cant force the country flag. We can however work on the Location flag only.



@Talon

If you won't know the origin of someone how will you debate with him properly? What if i was a new member & join with some American name & show only American Flags. How would you know my origin?

Why many Indians(the one who are living in Britain too) & many news sources accuse many Muslim people who are born & raised in Britain to be of Pakistani origin if they are involve in anything?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

American Pakistani said:


> @Talon
> 
> If you won't know the origin of someone how will you debate with him properly? What if i was a new member & join with some American name & show only American Flags. How would you know my origin?
> 
> Why many Indians(the one who are living in Britain too) & many news sources accuse many Muslim people who are born & raised in Britain to be of Pakistani origin if they are involve in anything?


Well, I get what you mean...Usually you can tell from the way they talk 



Abingdonboy said:


> It's so arbitrary where does one draw the line? Grandparents? Great grandparents? Great great grandparents? Further? If it is ancestral then all those with Pakistani flags really should have Indian flags shouldn't they? You see how silly this is?! The simple fact is @American Pakistani got it wrong,* he doesn't know what the policy has always been*. Ie it is your nationality (not origin) and CURRENT location (i.e. where your IP address is registered). As such BOTH my flags ought to be the Union Flag i.e. UK flags. Now my flag has been changed without my knowledge and my permission and this error should be corrected.


 I guess @American Pakistani means *parental land* rather than ancestral land...

Well, for me usually a person's arguments show where their origin is...

lastly, I think its @WebMaster 's forum he gets to choose where the line needs to be drawn and if the flags were changed...he knows about it...it didnt happen coz @American Pakistani said so....

That is why I called for @WebMaster to clarify what that origin means!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EagleEyes

Abingdonboy said:


> No this is not how the flags are MEANT to work. They are merely meant to depict your nationality and current location- NOTHING more. Otherwise even @jhungary is contravening your made up standard.



Actually "Country" flag is suppose to show what you support mainly here. Usually, the origin, which is India for you meets criteria for 99% of users. What is the shame in carrying your origin flag since you are of Indian descent?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xenon54 out

Switzerland flag doesnt work as you can see on my profile.


----------



## jhungary

Why I got dragged in this flag thing?...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Developereo

WebMaster said:


> Actually "Country" flag is suppose to show what you support mainly here. Usually, the origin, which is India for you meets criteria for 99% of users. What is the shame in carrying your origin flag since you are of Indian descent?



In the US, he would be classified as "Indian-American", even after several generations. I don't know the comparable classification in the UK.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TruthSeeker

I proudly show USA flags for both my "origin" and my location. However, my great-great-grandparents were German, German, German, German, Scotch, Scotch, Scotch and Irish. For Americans we have a very, very strong tradition that anyone who was born in the USA is an American and not something else. Please respect our melting pot culture and traditions for what they are: successful!

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## scorpionx

So far I knew that the left flag was meant to be my nationality and the right flag was meant for my current location. Now suddenly, too much complications are sprouting up confusing origin with nationality. If the first flag from now signifies our ancestral land, I believe it will add nothing but more unnecessary complexity here. If country flag means what we support here I think I have to change my own country flag too frequently, because as an Indian I can defy any policy of my "state" which I personally do not accept or find absurd from an International point of view. My nationality should never be mixed with what we support or do not support.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## EagleEyes

Its not too hard.

If you you are Chinese and have moved to America. You have America as location and Chinese as country. 
If you are Indian born in America. You will have America as location and India as a country.
if you are American who moved to China and came back to America. You will have both flags as American.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Roybot

I think origin flag is more important than location flag(specially for people who travel a lot), infact you can even get rid of location flag, I don't really see the point of it.

Pretty sure that these two are Chinese, But the problem is, how do you prove that they are Chinese!

Götterdämmerung

Speeder 2

https://defence.pk/members/superboy.149832/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jarves

American Pakistani said:


> Will try my level best.
> 
> Here are few of them with no flags.
> 
> FalconsForPeace
> 
> Capt.Popeye
> 
> https://defence.pk/members/mrindiansikh.40653/
> 
> https://defence.pk/members/angeldemon_007.34759/
> 
> https://defence.pk/members/indian-soldier.40814/
> 
> https://defence.pk/members/jayatl.34381/
> 
> https://defence.pk/members/lankan-ranger.18208/
> 
> https://defence.pk/members/veeru.33053/


@Fracker ,and @sincity also with no flags....... @WebMaster


----------



## Fracker

jarves said:


> @Fracker ,and @sincity also with no flags....... @WebMaster


Strange i remember having one, also my signature, also my thanks ratting went down after last PDF update..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## forcetrip

American Pakistani said:


> @Talon
> 
> If you won't know the origin of someone how will you debate with him properly? What if i was a new member & join with some American name & show only American Flags. How would you know my origin?
> 
> Why many Indians(the one who are living in Britain too) & many news sources accuse many Muslim people who are born & raised in Britain to be of Pakistani origin if they are involve in anything?



But the guy is fighting tooth and nail to not be called an indian on the forum. He would rather not let people know his origins while defending the country for whatever reasons he might have. Personally I do not understand his hesitation and will be cautious replying or getting in a discussion with him, but forcing him to choose a flag is something I would not have done. Thats his personal choice in the matter.


----------



## neehar

WebMaster said:


> Its not too hard.
> 
> If you you are Chinese and have moved to America. You have America as location and Chinese as country.
> If you are Indian born in America. You will have America as location and India as a country.
> if you are American who moved to China and came back to America. You will have both flags as American.


 i have a question.what is " an indian born in america?"i thought if a person borns in america he will be american by default.if u mean the orign of country then as @Abingdonboy stated theres no end to it.its not the ancestors who are debating in this forum it is us. so no point in forcing members to choose the flags of origin..further i would like to point out that just because a person belongs to a particular origin doesnt by default mean that he supports that country in all his debates..there are many people who change their nationalities just because they might not like that country.so its a wise move to consider a "nationality flag" rather than an "origin flag".


----------



## Developereo

Origin flag is far more important than the location flag.

In this world of free markers, location means nothing. But bias due to national/ethnic origin is what matters most in a discussion.

The purpose of the flags is to declare and acknowledge one's bias. If people won't do it willingly, then it should be enforced.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jarves

@American_Millenium ,should also change his flags ,@WebMaster


----------



## Sugarcane

I don't why people shamelessly defend their country of origin when they hate to carry flag of that country? Do they think that hiding behind flags of whites make their views more credible or what?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KingCobra

LoveIcon said:


> I don't why people shamelessly defend their country of origin when they hate to carry flag of that country? Do they think that hiding behind flags of whites make their views more credible or what?


What you do in iran?


----------



## Parul

KingCobra said:


> What you do in iran?



Amb Vechda eh...Khane ney?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingCobra

Parul said:


> Amb Vechda eh...Khane ney?


Cant understand..lol


----------



## Parul

KingCobra said:


> Cant understand..lol



Phir Khasma nu Kha!


----------



## KingCobra

Parul said:


> Phir Khasma nu Kha!


nope...again cant  understand


----------



## Parul

KingCobra said:


> nope...again cant  understand



He sells Oil to Iranians. 

@LoveIcon Hun dus vi dey.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingCobra

Parul said:


> He sells Oil to Iranians.
> 
> @LoveIcon Hun dus vi dey.


LOL...a pakistani selling oil to iran...something fishy...


----------



## Sugarcane

Parul said:


> He sells Oil to Iranians.
> 
> @LoveIcon Hun dus vi dey.



My job is classified - but for mango people , i am consultant

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingCobra

LoveIcon said:


> My job is classified - but for mango people , i am consultant


You are a doctor?


----------



## Sugarcane

KingCobra said:


> You are a doctor?



Yes - Dil da doctor

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

KingCobra said:


> LOL...a pakistani selling oil to iran...something fishy...




He fries Fishes in Oil & eat it. Dakar vi nahi lenda....Burp....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scorpionx

LoveIcon said:


> Yes - Dil da doctor



That's quite obvious from the flower on the mustaches and the love guru looks.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sugarcane

Parul said:


> He fries Fishes in Oil & eat it. Dakar vi nahi lenda....Burp....



I am not Bengali


----------



## KingCobra

LoveIcon said:


> I am not Bengali


Then change the flag...


----------



## Sugarcane

Don't derail thread by posting off topic posts 

Webby - note IDs of these professional trolls

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Parul

LoveIcon said:


> I am not Bengali



Pata eh Menu! Kake naal, Makhool Karn dey! Vaise vi thread di sari posts serious nay!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane

KingCobra said:


> Then change the flag...



Change what? hun akhand bharat da flag laga lawan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KingCobra

LoveIcon said:


> Don't derail thread by posting off topic posts
> 
> Webby - note IDs of these professional trolls


Just trying to know your identity...no offence....
You can use pakistani flag for time being...carry on...



LoveIcon said:


> Change what? hun akhand bharat da flag laga lawan


to Bangladesh...


----------



## Sugarcane

KingCobra said:


> Just trying to know your identity...no offence....
> You can use pakistani flag for time being...carry on...
> 
> 
> to Bangladesh...



Dude - Your nuts must be cracked as punishment for committing blaspheme

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

LoveIcon said:


> Don't derail thread by posting off topic posts
> 
> Webby - note IDs of these professional trolls



Webby, mere toh bad PDF teh sab toh changa banda veh!  Chalo ji, appa duji thread labde eh.


----------



## KingCobra

@WebMaster Declein is not having any flags...

*Yzd Khalifa is also not having any flags...*


----------



## Sugarcane

Parul said:


> Webby, mere toh bad PDf teh sab toh changa banda veh!  Chalo ji, appa duji thread labde eh.



Tussi baray makhooli oo.


----------



## Roybot

favabeans


----------



## Abingdonboy

jhungary said:


> Why I got dragged in this flag thing?...


Well I just thought that you as a highly respected member here would help my case. You have served in the US Military so naturally are of US origin if not citizenship and yet you are permitted to have the Chinese and Australian flags. Whilst I, as a UK citizen, who has lived here my ENTIRE life and am in the UK right now are made to have the Indian flag for reasons that still allude me.



WebMaster said:


> Its not too hard.
> 
> If you you are Chinese and have moved to America. You have America as location and Chinese as country.
> If you are Indian born in America. You will have America as location and India as a country.
> if you are American who moved to China and came back to America. You will have both flags as American.


There's a MASSIVE contradiction here- so just admit this is an anti-India bias and be upfront about it. I mean I will understand that sir, after all this is your site and it is a Pakistani one at that. I will have no problem with that then, but to over complicate it with this new set of criteria which isn't at all consistent is rather unnecessary.



forcetrip said:


> But the guy is fighting tooth and nail to not be called an indian on the forum. He would rather not let people know his origins while defending the country for whatever reasons he might have. Personally I do not understand his hesitation and will be cautious replying or getting in a discussion with him, but forcing him to choose a flag is something I would not have done. Thats his personal choice in the matter.


I'm not trying to hide anything. Rather I am trying to conform to the rules as they have always been. I simply don't understand why my flags were changed without my permission or my knowledge based on some policy/criteria that has not been announced or has never been implemented.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PoKeMon

@WebMaster 

Bad idea from your part to impose your own sense of origin and nationality upon what an individual believe and what his/her passport suggest.

You must respect individuality and should not tie up with his ancestral one. My parents may belong to whatever, this forum should respect what I am not what my parents are.

@Abingdonboy is a UK citizen, bought up and born there. So he has every right to be called as UK national. Whats your point in enforcing him with some nationality just because he support one another country named India?


----------



## kurup

@WebMaster :

Another one with no flags ,

sincity


----------



## forcetrip

Abingdonboy said:


> I'm not trying to hide anything. Rather I am trying to conform to the rules as they have always been. I simply don't understand why my flags were changed without my permission or my knowledge based on some policy/criteria that has not been announced or has never been implemented.



You are dancing around the main problem of the situation of why this was done. What you are complaining to me about is something I have agreed with you in principal. Do you think being a respected senior member it is okay to cloak yourself from other members just because of the meaning of the word "origin" or "location"? I am sure you know why it was done, however I agree with you over the execution of the action.


----------



## jhungary

Abingdonboy said:


> Well I just thought that you as a highly respected member here would help my case. You have served in the US Military so naturally are of US origin if not citizenship and yet you are permitted to have the Chinese and Australian flags. Whilst I, as a UK citizen, who has lived here my ENTIRE life and am in the UK right now are made to have the Indian flag for reasons that still allude me.
> 
> 
> There's a MASSIVE contradiction here- so just admit this is an anti-India bias and be upfront about it. I mean I will understand that sir, after all this is your site and it is a Pakistani one at that. I will have no problem with that then, but to over complicate it with this new set of criteria which isn't at all consistent is rather unnecessary.
> 
> 
> I'm not trying to hide anything. Rather I am trying to conform to the rules as they have always been. I simply don't understand why my flags were changed without my permission or my knowledge based on some policy/criteria that has not been announced or has never been implemented.



Lol I was born in the US and served the US Army, that's true. But I was raised in between China and Hong Kong, lived some 20 years in both place in between, hence the Chinese flag...

I considered I am a Chinese because my wife once said, if I go rob a bank, the police will release a video stating *a man of Chinese origin have hold up a bank at gun point today* lol

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## EagleEyes

jhungary said:


> Lol I was born in the US and served the US Army, that's true. But I was raised in between China and Hong Kong, lived some 20 years in both place in between, hence the Chinese flag...
> 
> I considered I am a Chinese because my wife once said, if I go rob a bank, the police will release a video stating *a man of Chinese origin have hold up a bank at gun point today* lol



Then you need to have one Chinese and one US flag. Depends which one should go where.


----------



## Anubis

DesiGuy(Robot-free zone) his name contradicts his flag!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

@WebMaster

Please change the flags of my lazy brethren

@MertKaan Country: Turkey Location: Turkey
@madmusti Country: Turkey Location: Germany
@Casus Belli Country: Turkey Location: Turkey
@Oublious Country: Turkey Location: Netherlands
@ASQ-1918 Country: Azerbaijan Location: Azerbaijan
@Targon Country: Turkey Location:Turkey
@olcayto Country: Turkey Location: Netherlands
@mehmet75 Country: Turkey Location: Turkey
@Saithan Country: Turkey Location: Couldn't remember......
@MrTopal27 Country : Turkey Location: England

Also, Japanese flag doesn't works.

https://defence.pk/styles/default/xenforo/flags2/jp.GIF

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Developereo

Shatterpoint is an Indian living in Australia.

Proof: Our Trip to India | Page 2

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani

IND_PAK said:


> @Abingdonboy is a UK citizen, bought up and born there. So he has every right to be called as UK national. Whats your point in enforcing him with some nationality just because he support one another country named India?



There are many Muslims living in Britain. If some kind of crises arise, Indian members here & many news sources start jumping up & down & accuse them of being of Pakistani origin...even when these Muslim guys have UK nationality.

Other than that if i would've join today with some American username & show only American flags & jump into every thread supporting & defending Pakistan...won't you guys get annoyed?

I've see many posts of Abingdonboy, even after showing his UK flags he always jump in to defend India against any country including Great Britain.


----------



## EagleEyes

American Pakistani said:


> There are many Muslims living in Britain. If some kind of crises arise, Indian members here & many news sources start jumping up & down & accuse them of being of Pakistani origin...even when these Muslim guys have UK nationality.
> 
> Other than that if i would've join today with some American username & show only American flags & jump into every thread supporting & defending Pakistan...won't you guys get annoyed?
> 
> I've see many posts of Abingdonboy, even after showing his UK flags he always jump in to defend India against any country including Great Britain.



Ok this is not about Abingdonboy. This is something new for all members.

If members can't understand what i meant in the above posts, they can ask me in this thread and i will tell them which flags they need to use with flags criteria setup.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## chhota bheem

just in case some one cant see my flag @WebMaster country India , location India


----------



## Indischer

@WebMaster Bhaijaan, noticed that @Superboy still doesn't have any flags.


----------



## sincity

What so big deal of national flag? If I don't put up my flag and get ban so be it, I don't lose or gain anything by sign in here.


----------



## Indischer

sincity said:


> What so big deal of national flag? If I don't put up my flag and get ban so be it, I don't lose or gain anything by sign in here.



It's the decorum to be followed in this Forum. If you don't like it, feel free to leave. Who's stopping you anyway?

@WebMaster Please update these profiles. I guess they are all Indians. 

@drunken-monke 
@walwal 
@Manvantaratruti 
@Bullet500 
@jha 
@ExtraOdinary

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## EagleEyes

sincity said:


> What so big deal of national flag? If I don't put up my flag and get ban so be it, I don't lose or gain anything by sign in here.



Flags help the discussions, and the context of the discussions. If you don't like the forum rules, leave.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bullet500

Indischer said:


> It's the decorum to be followed in this Forum. If you don't like it, feel free to leave. Who's stopping you anyway?
> 
> @WebMaster Please update these profiles. I guess they are all Indians.
> 
> @drunken-monke
> @walwal
> @Manvantaratruti
> @Bullet500
> @jha
> @ExtraOdinary


done bud...didnt know it was a forum rule...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

Bullet500 said:


> done bud...didnt know it was a forum rule...



Cheers!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Developereo said:


> In the US, he would be classified as "Indian-American", even after several generations. I don't know the comparable classification in the UK.


In UK too...British Indian

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## forcetrip

Indischer said:


> It's the decorum to be followed in this Forum. If you don't like it, feel free to leave. Who's stopping you anyway?
> 
> @WebMaster Please update these profiles. I guess they are all Indians.
> 
> @drunken-monke
> @walwal
> @Manvantaratruti
> @Bullet500
> @jha
> @ExtraOdinary



Its not an indian or pakistani thing. Its just something I hoped to have happened when I pressed the reply button. Either way I wish it would not make some people uncomfortable, as I would have imagined some people forgot to make them selves known rather than forcibly making them visible.


----------



## Indischer

forcetrip said:


> Its not an indian or pakistani thing. Its just something I hoped to have happened when I pressed the reply button. Either way I wish it would not make some people uncomfortable, as I would have imagined some people forgot to make them selves known rather than forcibly making them visible.



I'm sorry dude, but I didn't get what you were trying to say.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SRP

@WebMaster Please check this mans true identity *@BCCItheGreat. Seems like a false flagger**https://defence.pk/members/bccithegreat.154244/*


----------



## BCCItheGreat

desert warrior said:


> @WebMaster Please check this mans true identity *@BCCItheGreat. Seems like a false flagger*


Dud...Since i opposed you..Does not mean that i am a falseflagger...
This should be in that Rantings...Thread lol..
You are a sissy...
@WebMaster Please give warning to @deset warrior as he is giving warnings to me for not agreeing to his view...


----------



## forcetrip

Indischer said:


> I'm sorry dude, but I didn't get what you were trying to say.



You serious? I read it again and I thought it made perfect sense as in I was in a conundrum to how to engage with people in a conversation in a personal manner instead of being sensitive towards how they feel in how they are noticed or answered to in reference to what country they want to be recognized from.


----------



## SRP

BCCItheGreat said:


> Dud...Since i opposed you..Does not mean that i am a falseflagger...
> This should be in that Rantings...Thread lol..
> You are a sissy...
> @WebMaster Please give warning to @deset warrior as he is giving warnings to me for not agreeing to his view...



Lol you are not Indian I am 100% sure. Let the webby decide who you are. @WebMaster


----------



## BCCItheGreat

desert warrior said:


> Lol you are not Indian I am 100% sure. Let the webby decide who you are. @WebMaster


LOL...if i am not indian...Am i the false flagger...
Why people like you even come to discussion forums...
@WebMaster please tell this moron that i am an indian


----------



## SRP

BCCItheGreat said:


> LOL...if i am not indian...Am i the false flagger...
> Why people like you even come to discussion forums...
> @WebMaster please tell this moron that i am an indian



Listen kid your country flag shows as American. As I said let the webby decide your fate @WebMaster 

Don't bother to quote me again.


----------



## BCCItheGreat

desert warrior said:


> Listen kid your country flag shows as American. As I said let the webby decide your fate @WebMaster
> 
> Don't bother to quote me again.


I am in India and i was born in America...
What you want me to use...
And stop being a sissy...


----------



## Indischer

forcetrip said:


> You serious? I read it again and I thought it made perfect sense as in I was in a conundrum to how to engage with people in a conversation in a personal manner instead of being sensitive towards how they feel in how they are noticed or answered to in reference to what country they want to be recognized from.



This made better sense.  But I feel the present stance of origin flags based on a person's ancestry is somewhat silly and actually outdated in today's world.


----------



## Soms

We need vexillologists here on the Pronto!

Sincity still doesn't have a flag. Same for Favabeans.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sincity

WebMaster said:


> Flags help the discussions, and the context of the discussions. If you don't like the forum rules, leave.




Your forum your rule, I don't need to sign in and post comment that all, I just can be a guest on your website and read news being post in here, most of the news in here recycle from other news outlets. Not a biggies, I just put up all kind of flag and for you to determine my ethnicity.


----------



## SRP

@manlion has no flags.


----------



## Arabian Legend

@WebMaster, *Shah9* is iranian using KSA flag as his country and location. Deal with him.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GR!FF!N

I wonder why this flag stuff is so important here..just to classify as this guy is "Indian",or "Pakistani" or "Chinese" or "bangladeshi" and bash likewise or like his "moronic comments" or what???what purpose these flag fulfills???see,if a "Pakistani member" calls China "steals",a member will mildly disagree.but the same member will "smash your head" if you're flying an "Indian or USA's flag"..isn't it better to abolish this "Flag System" so that everybody'll treat all the other members according to their merits of reply??what say you @WebMaster ???


----------



## forcetrip

GR!FF!N said:


> I wonder why this flag stuff is so important here..just to classify as this guy is "Indian",or "Pakistani" or "Chinese" or "bangladeshi" and bash likewise or like his "moronic comments" or what???what purpose these flag fulfills???see,if a "Pakistani member" calls China "steals",a member will mildly disagree.but the same member will "smash your head" if you're flying an "Indian or USA's flag"..isn't it better to abolish this "Flag System" so that everybody'll treat all the other members according to their merits of reply??what say you @WebMaster ???



Its the best time saving function available. Inherent biases should be forgone with the supposed "origin" flag. It makes for a lot of data a person would have to gather replying to a person being quickly viewed with just pictures. I feel it is the only way I have learned and sorted a lot of information on this forum. I probably wouldn't have it any other way. But that's just my personal opinion and how I gather things. Everyone can have their own way of learning.


----------



## GR!FF!N

forcetrip said:


> Inherent biases



I think one shouldn't readily "Gather Info" about one person's "Inherent Bias" just from its flag..and thats what I said...a person shouldn't be judged based on its "Flag",rather than on "Quality of Post"...see,we're not here to represent our country in this forum.we're single entity here..one "Indian" or "Pakistani" troll doesn't represents its country.I said it before that Flag system is one of the main cause of "Trolling" here..one troll makes a comment,all other members from the same country jumps to defend it,as those who're protesting starts bash not only the troll,but its nationality too..demolish this system,and force the members here to say whats his personal view on some topic is..no need to know which country he is from,as it is completely irrelevant.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## forcetrip

GR!FF!N said:


> I think one shouldn't readily "Gather Info" about one person's "Inherent Bias" just from its flag..and thats what I said...a person shouldn't be judged based on its "Flag",rather than on "Quality of Post"...see,we're not here to represent our country in this forum.we're single entity here..one "Indian" or "Pakistani" troll doesn't represents its country.I said it before that Flag system is one of the main cause of "Trolling" here..one troll makes a comment,all other members from the same country jumps to defend it,as those who're protesting starts bash not only the troll,but its nationality too..demolish this system,and force the members here to say whats his personal view on some topic is..no need to know which country he is from,as it is completely irrelevant.



As I said, I personally follow a data gathering system based on flags. Who to reply and who to ignore and when to move along. Makes my life easier. And considering the popularity of this forum I feel that is something others do as well. As you suggested it can be used for trolling among other reasons as well. The good comes with the bad, and we can use it or abuse it. Not knowing where the person is located and where he is from giving his opinion makes very little sense to me. Has his opinion been shaped by real world events? Could he be living through the events he is describing? Is he portraying his knowledge based on websites and news sources in god knows which country? Its not as global as you think.


----------



## Arabian Legend

@WebMaster, false flaggers need 2 be dealt with.

shah9 and the rest

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jarves

@WebMaster ,@Albatross ,@favabeans with no flags.

@DarkPrince ,with no flags @WebMaster


----------



## OrionHunter

Today is the 4th of Feb and there are many members still without flags! Shouldn't the management warn them that they will be banned from posting if they don't put up their flags by so-and-so date?


----------



## T-123456

Where are the flags of @Infoman ?


----------



## al-Hasani

Arabian Legend said:


> @WebMaster, *Shah9* is iranian using KSA flag as his country and location. Deal with him.



Yes, time to deal with that annoying Farsi troll and false flagger who uses our beautiful flag. I voiced the criticism before but nothing was done.

Let me also point to the fact that another notorious Farsi troll and SERIAL double user by the name @Tesurrection has reappeared YET again. Already started to troll. Please deal with him once and for all.

@WebMaster @Oscar @Aeronaut @nuclearpak @Jungibaaz @Aether

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jarves

@truthseeker2010 , @haidian without flags @WebMaster

@favabeans without flags

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

GR!FF!N said:


> I wonder why this flag stuff is so important here..just to classify as this guy is "Indian",or "Pakistani" or "Chinese" or "bangladeshi" and bash likewise or like his "moronic comments" or what???what purpose these flag fulfills???see,if a "Pakistani member" calls China "steals",a member will mildly disagree.but the same member will "smash your head" if you're flying an "Indian or USA's flag"..isn't it better to abolish this "Flag System" so that everybody'll treat all the other members according to their merits of reply??what say you @WebMaster ???




correct flags should be there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-123456

Spring Onion said:


> correct flags should be there.


Yes i would like to know who i'm talking to!


----------



## jarves

@Albatross ,without flags @WebMaster


----------



## Indischer

@WebMaster Sirji, I've noticed @favabeans does not have any flags.

I guess his case has been brought to notice before as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

T-123456 said:


> Yes i would like to know who i'm talking to!



The flags help in finding out false flaggers


----------



## jarves

Indischer said:


> @WebMaster Sirji, I've noticed @favabeans does not have any flags.


I have reported this to webmaster 2 times already.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## waikici

@WebMaster 
The Argentina flag isn't working

https://defence.pk/styles/default/xenforo/flags2/ar.GIF


----------



## Wholegrain

@WebMaster 

@JayAtl has not put up his flags. He is from India and resides in America.

@WebMaster

I suspect @Kolaps is not living in Taiwan. Can you check him out?


----------



## Indischer

@WebMaster 

@bolo does not have any Flags.

Please don't mind, but might I also hazard a query? Though we've reported so many members here that don't have flags, why hasn't anything been done about it? I don't see the same enthusiasm in fixing their flags as was evident in changing Abingdonboy's flags.

A request again to assign flags to those who've been reported here.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## forcetrip

Indischer said:


> @WebMaster
> 
> @bolo does not have any Flags.
> 
> Please don't mind, but might I also hazard a query? Though we've reported so many members here that don't have flags, why hasn't anything been done about it? I don't see the same enthusiasm in fixing their flags as was evident in changing Abingdonboy's flags.
> 
> A request again to assign flags to those who've been reported here.



Ive resorted to petty pouting, as not reading any posts from flagless people. Doesn't make much of a difference to anyone and its as harmless as it gets without hurting anyone's feelings.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## livingdead

forcetrip said:


> Ive resorted to petty pouting, as not reading any posts from flagless people. Doesn't make much of a difference to anyone and its as harmless as it gets without hurting anyone's feelings.


what is in a flag... 
sometimes I feel bangladeshi .. can I have your flag @BDforever

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indischer

hinduguy said:


> what is in a flag...
> sometimes I feel bangladeshi .. can I have your flag @BDforever



Poster reported for acting like the Indian contingent at Sochi.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dalai Lama

Irish flag not working.


----------



## EagleEyes

Indischer said:


> @WebMaster
> 
> @bolo does not have any Flags.
> 
> Please don't mind, but might I also hazard a query? Though we've reported so many members here that don't have flags, why hasn't anything been done about it? I don't see the same enthusiasm in fixing their flags as was evident in changing Abingdonboy's flags.
> 
> A request again to assign flags to those who've been reported here.



There is only one admin and its me. We don't have more guys to work on this.


----------



## Indischer

WebMaster said:


> There is only one admin and its me. We don't have more guys to work on this.



I know it must be hard for you to find time for such activities, but the ones being reported here are active members, and some also indulge in a lot of flame posts. Would be better if we knew exactly who we were dealing with. Thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alpha1

@favabeans Please choose your real flags.
Location+country flag
;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
@WebMaster @Aeronaut

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T90TankGuy

@WebMaster ,
this guy is becoming the king of trolls and has yet to be brought under control . also has no flags.@favabeans


----------



## dray

Alpha1 said:


> @favabeans Please choose your real flags.
> Location+country flag
> ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
> @WebMaster @Aeronaut




He has updated both the flags with US flags, but he is a Chinese, maybe living in USA. Please check.
@WebMaster @Aeronaut


----------



## Abingdonboy

@WebMaster tale care of @AUz this little scumbag has no flags and after reading these comments:


> Arabs used hindu women "specifically" from hindu temples..such as your mother..to use them.







> Sikh? Thats even better.
> 
> I totally "enjoyed" how your retarded "gurus" were utterly raped and slaughtered by Muslims
> 
> I feel sad
> 
> PS, we have our own state..you are dogs of india...heck, they even butchered your holiest site  and you couldn't do anything...
> 
> Not to mention, "sex-slaves" are sikh girls to Pakistani men....
> 
> Here is BBC reporting how Pakistani boys make sikh girls sex-slaves..and sikh girls giving testimony to that fact
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO!!!



Awesome footage of BrahMos in action | Page 4



I feel physically sick after reading this. This "person" is beyond despicable.


Nothing short of a permeant ban is acceptable for this joker, how can this site not have taken action against him sooner?

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## AUz

Abingdonboy said:


> @WebMaster tale care of @AUz this little scumbag has no flags and after reading these comments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome footage of BrahMos in action | Page 4
> 
> 
> 
> I feel physically sick after reading this. This "person" is beyond despicable.
> 
> 
> Nothing short of a permeant ban is acceptable for this joker, how can this site not have taken action against him sooner?



lol..yeah, you easily over-looked your fellow members who STARTED all of this by posting links of anti-islamic hate sites and saying that Muslims drink camel piss etc etc.


----------



## EagleEyes

AUz said:


> lol..yeah, you easily over-looked your fellow members who STARTED all of this by posting links of anti-islamic hate sites and saying that Muslims drink camel piss etc etc.



All who participate get banned. Why participate in violation of rules?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Roybot

@fallstuff and @M_Saint are Bangladeshis hiding behind American flag.

@WebMaster.


----------



## EagleEyes

@janon create a thread in GHQ.


----------



## Roybot

@WebMaster


Error 

This guy is a chinese.


----------



## Nomad16

i need 1 iranian 1 turkmenistan flag plz

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

ghara ghan said:


> i need 1 iranian 1 turkmenistan flag plz


@WebMaster @Aeronaut @Oscar 
@ghara ghan wants to choose his flags, but he has problem to fix his flags. He wants to have an Iranian flag which shows where he lives, and a turkmenistan flag to show support for turkmens. Thank you

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Infoman

@WebMaster @BlueWarrior does not have his flags.


----------



## Nomad16

greats


----------



## jaunty

@WebMaster Chinese flags for @bolo please.  Also please change one flag of @Götterdämmerung to Chinese as you did for Abingdongboy and Kingmamba. Thank you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Infoman

@WebMaster @peacefan does not have his flags.


----------



## PeaceGen

Infoman said:


> @WebMaster @peacefan does not have his flags.



Is it a forum demand that I have set my flag? Can I put in a EU flag?


----------



## Infoman

@WebMaster please check to make sure peace fan puts his exact countries flag. Thank you


----------



## PeaceGen

Infoman said:


> @WebMaster please check to make sure peace fan puts his exact countries flag. Thank you



You coulda just asked nicely you know. Maybe even in a PM.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mighty Caty

Swedish flag does not work.


----------



## Abingdonboy

@Superboy is a Pakistani who like to pretend he is an Indian under Canadian flags.

@WebMaster


----------



## arp2041

Abingdonboy said:


> @Superboy is a Pakistani who like to pretend he is an Indian under Canadian flags.
> 
> @WebMaster



Mate, why so serious??? 

Just Have fun....!!!

This is just an online forum not a question of life & death.....

just spend some time on BD section & you won't worry about anyone/anything

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## EagleEyes

arp2041 said:


> Mate, why so serious???
> 
> Just Have fun....!!!
> 
> This is just an online forum not a question of life & death.....
> 
> just spend some time on BD section & you won't worry about anyone/anything



Arp stop trolling the BD section man. Don't want Loki to ban you.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arp2041

WebMaster said:


> Arp stop trolling the BD section man. Don't want Loki to ban you.



Sirjee but where is HE???? 

If he is RETIRED HURT can i be his replacement???

@chak de INDIA @levina @scorpionx @BDforever @Dem!god @Roybot @DRAY please support me guys

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Roybot

@WebMaster,

If you got time, run a check on @David James and @Bhai Zakir , seems like a double id of the same person.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Levina

arp2041 said:


> Sirjee but where is HE????
> 
> If he is RETIRED HURT can i be his replacement???
> 
> @levina please support me guys



@WebMaster get this guy banned...pleaseeeee 
(Kidding @arp2041 )

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

@WebMaster sir, plz take care of this guy. . . he is using abusive language and as usual. . despite of reporting not happened. . 

here are some of his posts . . 



Bhai Zakir said:


> aukat main rahe* kutte ke bacche*





Bhai Zakir said:


> *chutiye ki aulad *don't spam and post on the topic.







arp2041 said:


> Sirjee but where is HE????
> 
> If he is RETIRED HURT can i be his replacement???
> 
> @chak de INDIA @levina @scorpionx @BDforever @Dem!god @Roybot @DRAY please support me guys



i'm with u. . moral support only

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Irajgholi

please check @WebMaster and @Aeronaut i suspect that they might in fact be duplicates

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## BDforever

arp2041 said:


> Sirjee but where is HE????
> 
> If he is RETIRED HURT can i be his replacement???
> 
> @chak de INDIA @levina @scorpionx @BDforever @Dem!god @Roybot @DRAY please support me guys


never............... i do not want to be mod, then i will not be able to troll your propaganda will not work on me

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## vicky sen

BDforever said:


> never............... i do not want to be mod, then i will not be able to troll your propaganda will not work on me



He's not asking u 2 b mod. He wants to become BD section mod.


----------



## BDforever

vicky sen said:


> He's not asking u 2 b mod. He wants to become BD section mod.


you did not get me , i was trolling him on LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dray

arp2041 said:


> Sirjee but where is HE????
> 
> If he is RETIRED HURT can i be his replacement???
> 
> @chak de INDIA @levina @scorpionx @BDforever @Dem!god @Roybot @DRAY please support me guys




Bad news, @Loki is back!!  Alas BD members missed that golden opportunity to have you as their mod, life is so unfair!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arp2041

@WebMaster there was a movie in India called Nayak....where Anil Kapoor becomes one day CM of Maharashtra.....what if you make me Mod of BD section for JUST ONE DAY????? It will be FUN!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Levina

arp2041 said:


> @WebMaster there was a movie in India called Nayak....where Anil Kapoor becomes one day CM of Maharashtra.....what if you make me Mod of BD section for JUST ONE DAY????? It will be FUN!!!


Webmaster pls


----------



## Kompromat

Irajgholi said:


> please check @WebMaster and @Aeronaut i suspect that they might in fact be duplicates




WebMaster is a managment software with artificial intelligence.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zabaniyah

Aeronaut said:


> WebMaster is a managment software with artificial intelligence.



Seriously?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Infoman

@Mehrdad1111 does not have his correct flags @WebMaster


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Infoman said:


> @Mehrdad1111 does not have his correct flags @WebMaster



Neither do you, Iranian.


----------



## Infoman

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Neither do you, Iranian.


My flags are correct, as the mods put them for me.

You on the other hand need to fly the Israeli flag.


----------



## Infoman

@Aslan


----------



## Aslan

Infoman said:


> @Aslan


What..........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

Aslan said:


> What..........



No flags .


----------



## Aslan

kurup said:


> No flags .


My planet dont have one.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

@WebMaster, @Superboy is still running the wrong flag(s).


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Abingdonboy said:


> @WebMaster, @Superboy is still running the wrong flag(s).


So how r u commando? 
Atleast u were forced to use yr flags.


----------



## 45'22'

Truth Seeking Missile said:


> Can the web admin change a username?
> 
> @WebMaster


yes they can

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JAT BALWAN

Aeronaut said:


> WebMaster is a managment software with artificial intelligence.



rahn do praji...

kal tak to larkiyon ko taar raha tha webby aur aaj jab kaam para to software bana ditta ..


----------



## jarves

@WebMaster , @nangyale with no flags.


----------



## Infoman

@sarthak


----------



## jarves

@Hashshāshīn , and @ThisIsAllBS! without flags @WebMaster.


----------



## Hashshāshīn

jarves said:


> @Hashshāshīn , and @ThisIsAllBS! without flags @WebMaster.


You must feel like a badass snitching on people on the internet 
"Daddy daddy"


----------



## jarves

Hashshāshīn said:


> You must feel like a badass snitching on people on the internet
> "Daddy daddy"


Are you really that dumb or acting like one??


----------



## Hashshāshīn

jarves said:


> Are you really that dumb or acting like one??


Are you really that inferior or acting like one? Crying over someone else's profile over the internet

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## jarves

@Hashshāshīn ,Naah!!!!
Just suprised that how some people are ashamed of showing there true identity.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hakan

@WebMaster can you please change my user to: Kaan


because my current user name doesn't make sense. I am destroying the truth wih a missile. Plus I am a fellow I.T guy 

I would also like to thank you in advance.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## EagleEyes

Hashshāshīn said:


> Are you really that inferior or acting like one? Crying over someone else's profile over the internet




Correct your flags please.

https://defence.pk/account/personal-details

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Umair Nawaz

WebMaster said:


> Correct your flags please.
> 
> https://defence.pk/account/personal-details


shuntmaster

check him he is an indian and shows wrong flags.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dray

@WebMaster This user "bolo" is a Chinese member without any flag.

bolo


----------



## Bengal

Can you please change one of my two flags to that of Bangladesh and leave the other as it is.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dray

@WebMaster They don't have any flags.

idune

Nishan_101


----------



## Infoman

@jandk


----------



## Infoman

@WebMaster @bolo no flag


----------



## oFFbEAT

So many people are without flags.....just see the thread below....
Indira Gandhi planned a mass invasion of Pakistan | CIA Records


----------



## Dubious

oFFbEAT said:


> So many people are without flags.....just see the thread below....
> Indira Gandhi planned a mass invasion of Pakistan | CIA Records


Was that thread a list of people with no flags...I mean seriously all no flags reported there!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakan

@WebMaster 

No Flags
@Karasonmuno 
@karan21


----------



## Dubious

@Akash A. no flags


----------



## KAL-EL

Jean-Luc Picard has no flags


----------



## Kloitra

KAL-EL said:


> Jean-Luc Picard has no flags


I am sure he had one:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KAL-EL

Kloitra said:


> I am sure he had one:


Yesss!!!!!  i would love to have that as my flag too.


----------



## dray

@WebMaster 

This user is Chinese but uses both French flags.

eazzy


----------



## Superboy

I need a China flag on the left and a Canada flag on the right, s'il vous plait.


----------



## INDIC

@WebMaster Can you put the correct flags of @manlion


----------



## MooshMoosh

PDF changed their setting that you can't change flags again...

My current location is Australia. 

Thanks.


----------



## jarves

@


Kaan said:


> @WebMaster
> 
> @CENTCOM No Flags


@manlion with no flags.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakan

@Hasbara Buster no flags.

@WebMaster


----------



## Kompromat

@Not Sure 

Please choose your flags.

Thanks in advance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Not Sure

Aeronaut said:


> @Not Sure
> 
> Please choose your flags.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



You are most welcome sir, in advance, but I am sure you are aware of my position on flags i.e, Keeping a flag on my profile beats the purpose of membership here.

I neither choose to break any rules, nor do I choose to take a flag on my profile. I am sure I will find a way out.


----------



## Kompromat

Not Sure said:


> You are most welcome sir, in advance, but I am sure you are aware of my position on flags i.e, Keeping a flag on my profile beats the purpose of membership here.
> 
> I neither choose to break any rules, nor do I choose to take a flag on my profile. I am sure I will find a way out.



We have rules and they apply to everyone. Its insulting to compliant members if you refuse to choose your right flags. Precisely why i'm politely reminding you rather than enforcing it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Not Sure

Aeronaut said:


> We have rules and they apply to everyone. Its insulting to compliant members if you refuse to choose your right flags. Precisely why i'm politely reminding you rather than enforcing it.



Yes, there are rules on PDF and I have utmost respect for them. But the flags are a matter I cannot compromise upon. The only way I find out of this situation is that I stop visiting the website, because to insult any member in this community is the last thing I want to do.

And thank you for being polite. You have been one of my favorite members and Moderators, after Elmo, of course.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Durrak

Aeronaut said:


> @Not Sure
> 
> Please choose your flags.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



How could he? He is not sure .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gabriel92

@Aeronaut @WebMaster

@Aegis DDG no flags.


----------



## Hakan

@bolo No flags .

@WebMaster


----------



## T-123456

@WebMaster ''The Sultan Erdogan'' has Turkish flags,he is not Turkish and doesnt live in Turkey.
I'm sure its safriz .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## atlssa

My flags doesn't show up! Please advise!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakan

atlssa said:


> My flags doesn't show up! Please advise!


@WebMaster

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EagleEyes

atlssa said:


> My flags doesn't show up! Please advise!



We have a few flags we need to upload. We will.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VCheng

WebMaster said:


> We have a few flags we need to upload. We will.



Let the user set one nationality as the country flag, but let the other location flag be auto-detected based on the IP of the poster.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## VelocuR

@Aeronaut @WebMaster 

Another minor issue- Could you please fix Online status feature which I tried to disable it? Why it doesn't work?


----------



## forcetrip

VCheng said:


> Let the user set one nationality as the country flag, but let the other location flag be auto-detected based on the IP of the poster.



Already proposed and shot down due to making the site load slower.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

WebMaster said:


> We have a few flags we need to upload. We will.


@WebMaster @Aeronaut 
Can you also add the flag of Azerbaijan? Thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## livingdead

T-123456 said:


> @WebMaster ''The Sultan Erdogan'' has Turkish flags,he is not Turkish and doesnt live in Turkey.
> I'm sure its safriz .


lolz.. that will be a really obsessive behaviour afte being banned twice. Not sure why he hates you guys so much, must be a dodgy kebab.


----------



## T-123456

hinduguy said:


> lolz.. that will be a really obsessive behaviour afte being banned twice. Not sure why he hates you guys so much, must be a dodgy kebab.


Its safriz,remember him?
Because of us he lost his TT status,he is a nutcase.


----------



## madooxno9

T-123456 said:


> Its safriz,remember him?
> Because of us he lost his TT status,he is a nutcase.



Are you talking about the same Safriz the Chutiya


----------



## T-123456

madooxno9 said:


> Are you talking about the same Safriz the Chutiya


Yes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## livingdead

T-123456 said:


> Its safriz,remember him?
> Because of us he lost his TT status,he is a nutcase.


yeah I remember him, he was not bad, but dont know what happened between you guys.. both are to be blamed... you people attacked him like a pack of wolves. 
anyway you should tag sultan guy here so that he can defend himself.


----------



## T-123456

hinduguy said:


> yeah I remember him, he was not bad, but dont know what happened between you guys.. both are to be blamed... you people attacked him like a pack of wolves.
> anyway you should tag sultan guy here so that he can defend himself.


Nope,he didnt want to understand the Turkish society,you can check the ''Gezi Park protests'' thread,i explained in a friendly manner,then he started the insults.
As if he didnt see this,chickens allways stay away when it gets to hot.


----------



## Devil Soul

@WebMaster I dont have the option of changing flags....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

@WebMaster how come unlike other posters this Mumbai monitor doesnt have an Indian flag...Seriously who would have overlooked Mumbai monitor as being American?


----------



## janon

On that note, how about @Pak Thinkers with Indian flags?


----------



## Hakan

@WebMaster 

@Fattyacids no flags.


----------



## Chak Bamu

@viper46

@HttpError

Pls choose your flags.


----------



## viper46

Chak Bamu said:


> @viper46
> 
> @HttpError
> 
> Pls choose your flags.



done iths

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HttpError

Chak Bamu said:


> @viper46
> 
> @HttpError
> 
> Pls choose your flags.




Whats wrong with my Flag g ? I am a Pakistani and this is the Flag of Pakistan I guess


----------



## M. Sarmad

@Multani 

please choose your flags ...


----------



## PoKeMon

@Imran Khan is showing no flags. I guess he is ashamed of being BDeshi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

IND_PAK said:


> @Imran Khan is showing no flags. I guess he is ashamed of being BDeshi.


i don't believe in flags too

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

@WebMaster @Aeronaut
Can you add the flag of Azerbaijan? Thanks


----------



## PoKeMon

Imran Khan said:


> i don't believe in flags too



It happens when you are a BDeshi.


----------



## viper46

Imran Khan said:


> i don't believe in flags too




ghustakhi maaf sir jee  ... but sir u have some kind of secular thinking you must have a flag too  ... or we assume u belive in one muslim ummah having no believe in flags


----------



## Imran Khan

viper46 said:


> ghustakhi maaf sir jee  ... but sir u have some kind of secular thinking you must have a flag too  ... or we assume u belive in one muslim ummah having no believe in flags


 i am secular and i don't believe in these walls and lines which humans make and change every few years .



IND_PAK said:


> It happens when you are a BDeshi.


 tu BD tera sara khaandan BD . gaali deni hai to seedhi trah keh do ke IMRAN TUM NEECH HO KAMEENY HO ehsaan faramoosh ho ghaadar ho . .BD keh ker indirect kiyoon gaali de rahy ho ?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hakan

@United Please select a flag for your country of origin and location.


----------



## Hindustani78

Whats with these flags ?


----------



## DRaisinHerald

@mods @Imran Khan 's flags don't show..


----------



## Imran Khan

DRaisinHerald said:


> @mods @Imran Khan 's flags don't show..


tery ko kya be ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DRaisinHerald

Imran Khan said:


> tery ko kya be ?



Violation of forum rules;
Besides I can't tell if you're from Afghanistan or Bangladesh


----------



## Imran Khan

DRaisinHerald said:


> Violation of forum rules;
> Besides I can't tell if you're from Afghanistan or Bangladesh


main apni aami nu dasoo ga  ami ami PDF ker bary larkyy mujhy cheerty hain

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PoKeMon

Imran Khan said:


> tu BD tera sara khaandan BD .



Prove it and I will kill myself with my Khaandan. 



> gaali deni hai to seedhi trah keh do ke IMRAN TUM NEECH HO KAMEENY HO ehsaan faramoosh ho ghaadar ho . .BD keh ker indirect kiyoon gaali de rahy ho ?


----------



## -SINAN-

Azerbaijan flag, please.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

IND_PAK said:


> Prove it and I will kill myself with my Khaandan.


 main BD wala nhi hooooooooooooooon


----------



## PoKeMon

Imran Khan said:


> main BD wala nhi hooooooooooooooon



Yes you are...only a BDeshi will hide his flags.


----------



## Imran Khan

IND_PAK said:


> Yes you are...only a BDeshi will hide his flags.


----------



## surya kiran

DRaisinHerald said:


> Violation of forum rules;
> Besides I can't tell if you're from Afghanistan or Bangladesh



Woh ex PN hai, if I am not mistaken and a chap with a photo of a Pakistani General as a profile photo. Woh kahan se Afghani ya BD nikla bhai?

Naye ho kya?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DRaisinHerald

@mods @jatt+gutts flags not showing


----------



## al-Hasani

How can I change my location flag?

Because my current location flag is not working.

@WebMaster @Aeronaut @Jungibaaz @Oscar @nuclearpak @Manticore @Emmie

Thank you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakan

Our Azeri friends would also like to have working flags.
@Kamil_baku @ASQ-1918 @Azeri440

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

[TR]AHMET said:


> Oh god you cathed of my faul
> 
> I select Turkey actually but i think it still not appear... i usually use my mobile phone so i cant see...



Admins can you help my friend @[TR]AHMET here ?

His flags are Turkish. Also we can't mention him.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chak Bamu

@FNFAL please choose your flags.


----------



## FNFAL

Chak Bamu said:


> @FNFAL please choose your flags.


@Chak Bamu : There


----------



## Chak Bamu

FNFAL said:


> @Chak Bamu : There



Thanks buddy.


----------



## Hakan

@WebMaster 

@iajj No flags.


----------



## Best Land 2

@WebMaster 
Why did I get permanent ban???!
I am Best Land


----------



## janon

@WebMaster :

@Hashshāshīn has no flags.


----------



## Hashshāshīn

janon said:


> @WebMaster :
> 
> @Hashshāshīn has no flags.


Damn, your life must be boring that you cry over people's profile on the internet.


----------



## al-Hasani

al-Hasani said:


> How can I change my location flag?
> 
> Because my current location flag is not working.
> 
> @WebMaster @Aeronaut @Jungibaaz @Oscar @nuclearpak @Manticore @Emmie @jaibi
> 
> Thank you.



Moderators.

@WebMaster @Aeronaut @Jungibaaz @Oscar @nuclearpak @Manticore @Emmie @jaibi


----------



## janon

Hashshāshīn said:


> Damn, your life must be boring that you cry over people's profile on the internet.




I was expecting this response from you, including that cliched meme (which has been posted on this very thread, BTW- so much for originality). As you can see, this is the 18th page of this thead, meant solely for members to report people like you. I have not yet reported a single person, so all these 18 pages are filled with other people who have reported, and these include senior members, think tanks, mods and staff. Maybe that meme applies to all of us. Or maybe it fits you more, as I shall demonstrate later in this post.

Now, to clarify why I reported you - I dont usually care about the nationality or gender or religion, and prefer to address the contents of a person's post. But over the past few days, you have been continuously making fun of other members for their nationality while being ashamed to reveal yours. You have kept calling Pakistan and India as "shitty countries", yet refuse to reveal your own. I had to put an end to this hypocritical behaviour of yours, which is why you are the first person I have reported on this thread.

Here is one such post from you:

Pakistan Better Off Than India on World Misery Index | Page 2

That is just one example.In other places you have said that Indians are only above Somalians (as if Somalians are the lowest creatures in the world), and many other such statements insulting other countries.

So if you want to continue this sort of behaviour, be prepared to reveal your own country and expect the same sort of comments directed at yours. You are taking advantage of knowing other people's nationalities and ridiculing them for that, so it's only fair that you are forced to proclaim yours.

Sorry, but the attitude of that kid in the meme is much more apt for you. So is that jibe about your life being sad - that explains why you think it fit to sit in your mother's basement and make fun of people for their nationalities and race. People who have little personal accomplishments usually engage in such behaviour, trying to take collective pride in nationality or ethnicity or race or other such accidents of birth.

@WebMaster : Please see to it that this person is made to show his flags. He can't keep abusing our countries while being ashamed to reveal his own.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hashshāshīn

janon said:


> Now, to clarify why I reported you - I dont usually care about the nationality or gender or religion, and prefer to address the contents of a person's post. But over the past few days, you have been continuously making fun of other members for their nationality while being ashamed to reveal yours. You have kept calling Pakistan and India as "shitty countries", yet refuse to reveal your own. I had to put an end to this hypocritical behaviour of yours, which is why you are the first person I have reported on this thread.


What's wrong with that statement? How are those two not shitty countries? They both tick every criteria of a shitty country if there ever was one. South Asia is a dump, every sane person in the world knows that. If you disagree, well, each to their own. Maybe you're used to it.

Regarding Somalia comment; again what's wrong? Somalia is the worst country in the world. Are you trying to be politically correct or something?

And if you're so inclined, ask Webby to do an IP check. I've been born, and living since in Europe. If ridiculing Europe makes you happy, go ahead, I guess.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## janon

Hashshāshīn said:


> What's wrong with that statement? How are those two not shitty countries? They both tick every criteria of a shitty country if there ever was one. South Asia is a dump, every sane person in the world knows that. If you disagree, well, each to their own. Maybe you're used to it.
> 
> Regarding Somalia comment; again what's wrong? Somalia is the worst country in the world. Are you trying to be politically correct or something?
> 
> And if you're so inclined, ask Webby to do an IP check. I've been born, and living since in Europe. If ridiculing Europe makes you happy, go ahead, I guess.



Unlike you, I am mature enough to not go around ridiculing countries to get a modicum of self worth. Regardless of your opinions about other contries being shitty, the forum has a rule that everybody is expected to follow - put up your flags.

The point of my post was not whether certain countries are shitty or not, but that you are too ashamed to show your flag. And I don't expect you to honestly tell us your country of origin, but anyway I have made my point.


----------



## Hashshāshīn

janon said:


> Unlike you, I am mature enough to not go around ridiculing countries to get a modicum of self worth. Regardless of your opinions about other contries being shitty, the forum has a rule that everybody is expected to follow - put up your flags.
> 
> The point of my post was not whether certain countries are shitty or not, but that you are too ashamed to show your flag. And I don't expect you to honestly tell us your country of origin, but anyway I have made my point.


Why would I be trying to show self worth over the internet, especially when I am completely anonymous? And please - stop with the 'ashamed'. I already ignored you once but you bring it up again. Only South Asians are ashamed of themselves. This is why there is a massive business of whitening products and such there. I don't really wish to carry on bickering anyway. I've got some things to do. See you later.


----------



## Hakan

@Eternal Ring 

He is Iranian and using british flags. Only Iranians spell turk as "Tork". This is also someones 2nd or 3rd account.



Eternal Ring said:


> No body is asking you people to buy anything. I think you already bought enough considering the amount of nonsense fed to you by your propaganda state. Calling a A-129 T-129 and claiming it's torkish designed.
> 
> You have no ability to understand the truth.
> 
> I'll say it again, this picture was taken at an exhibition, learn to read Persian then you can translate what's written on there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DRaisinHerald

Good luck, the mods don't seem to care.



Best Land 2 said:


> @WebMaster
> Why did I get permanent ban???!
> I am Best Land



One less troll is good for us all

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Eternal Ring

Kaan said:


> @Eternal Ring
> 
> He is Iranian and using british flags. Only Iranians spell turk as "Tork". This is also someones 2nd or 3rd account.



I am an Persian BORN in the UK. Troll mongol/tork what flags do you want me to fly? Iranian? Go ahead, I'll fly it with honour.


----------



## Prince of Persia

Kaan said:


> @Eternal Ring
> 
> He is Iranian and using british flags. Only Iranians spell turk as "Tork". This is also someones 2nd or 3rd account.



ETERNAL RING is my brother. He was born in the UK and does not have Iranian citizenship. Why should he fly Iranian flags? Pathetic troll, try and pick on something else just because you're burning he called you a "TORK".

Tork and Turk mean exactly the same thing insecure kid.


----------



## Hakan

Eternal Ring said:


> Are you stupid or what? Iran has been making "simple" ERA for a while now.
> You need to stick to your al khalid or whatever it's called which a junk Chinese rip off. It looks like it would melt if a pigeon defecated on it.





Eternal Ring said:


> I am an Persian BORN in the UK. Troll mongol/tork what flags do you want me to fly? Iranian? Go ahead, I'll fly it with honour.





Prince of Persia said:


> ETERNAL RING is my brother. He was born in the UK and does not have Iranian citizenship. Why should he fly Iranian flags? Pathetic troll, try and pick on something else just because you're burning he called you a "TORK".
> 
> Tork and Turk mean exactly the same thing insecure kid.





Eternal Ring said:


> Altay is another copy it seems.
> The chassis of this is apparently a copy of the south korean k-2 tank...





Eternal Ring said:


> You know what "Torke khar" means? It applies to you.
> 
> Iran has 3rd and 4th gen armour thus what do you think will be next in line? 19th gen or 5th gen?


You guys are digging your own graves.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
6


----------



## janon

Bl3 said:


> Hi @WebMaster
> I was banned for 45 days,yesterday I received one infraction from serpentine and banned for 30 days!
> Will u solve my problem I am best land
> 
> @Oscar



Mate, don't create a new ID to complain about it. Start a thread in the GHQ section - even banned members can start a thread there. If you have legitimate concerns or arguments about your banning, I'm sure the webmaster or admins will engage with you there. Here is the link to that section:

https://defence.pk/forums/general-headquarters.170/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## janon

Bl3 said:


> I know please delete your post


I don't want to delete my post, as it may help other people in future.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chak Bamu

@Arya Desa Please choose your flags. Thanks.


----------



## Chak Bamu

@Arya Desa - A reminder to choose your flags.

@Alfa-Fighter - Pls choose your flags, thanks.


----------



## Arya Desa

Chak Bamu said:


> @Arya Desa - A reminder to choose your flags.
> 
> @Alfa-Fighter - Pls choose your flags, thanks.



Bhaiiya I just did.


----------



## Sam1980

Eternal Ring said:


> I am an Persian BORN in the UK. Troll mongol/tork what flags do you want me to fly? Iranian? Go ahead, I'll fly it with honour.



I'm *an* Persian?????


----------



## Chak Bamu

Thanks a lot. Clears the air somewhat.

Pls take care about your posts. It is very easy to spread confusion and hatred, especially on this forum.



Sam1980 said:


> I'm *an* Persian?????


Grammar police in action.


----------



## Sam1980

Chak Bamu said:


> Grammar police in action.



No. I'm not trying to be. But for a supposed UK native speaker seems strange NOT to be able to figure that out, don't you think?


----------



## livingdead

Sam1980 said:


> No. I'm not trying to be. But for a supposed UK native speaker seems strange NOT to be able to figure that out, don't you think?


thats a minor mistake anybody can make, not every brit speak perfect queen's English.


----------



## Sam1980

hinduguy said:


> thats a minor mistake anybody can make, not every brit speak perfect queen's English.



OK guv'nor


----------



## atlssa

WebMaster said:


> A lot of members are using invalid flags, please correct them. Otherwise leave the link of flag that isn't working here.



I'm still unable to see my flags. Please advise!
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Hakan

@yavar 

No Flags.

@WebMaster

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## atlssa

Kaan said:


> @yavar
> 
> No Flags.
> 
> @WebMaster



Thank you! I hope I'll be able to see my country flags anytime soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## EagleEyes

Report anymore dead flags, i think we got them all now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hakan

WebMaster said:


> Report anymore dead flags, i think we got them all now.




Any chance of getting a Turkish Flag Soon?


----------



## Hakan

WebMaster said:


> Report anymore dead flags, i think we got them all now.


Switzerland not working.


----------



## A.P. Richelieu

WebMaster said:


> Report anymore dead flags, i think we got them all now.


No Swedish Flag , or else I have not figured out how to set it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## atlssa

WebMaster said:


> Report anymore dead flags, i think we got them all now.


Thank you!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KAL-EL

Surprised you don't have an Indy Colts flag @WebMaster

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## EagleEyes

KAL-EL said:


> Surprised you don't have an Indy Colts flag @WebMaster



If there was a country! 



Kaan said:


> Switzerland not working.



Which user is using that? His post?



A.P. Richelieu said:


> No Swedish Flag , or else I have not figured out how to set it.



Fixed.


----------



## A.P. Richelieu

WebMaster said:


> If there was a country!
> 
> 
> 
> Which user is using that? His post?
> 
> 
> 
> Fixed.


Thank You!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chak Bamu

@manlion & @wolfschanzze 

Please select your flags.


----------



## PeaceGen

forcetrip said:


> I did purpose a present location flag on some sort of ip grab based app. I think @WebMaster said it would slow the site.



i think this site runs php?? i'm willing to make the @WebMaster a php script for free with a free mysql geoiplocation sql database that takes a IP address in a text-file with "\n" seperation of IP addresses, and return the geoIP data for that IP back into an update for the main defence.pk SQL forum database. That way, he can have the website for defence.pk do quick logging of only IP's without a country flag (i do need the full sources for defence.pk to sort that out myself, but willing to sign a non-disclosure agreement under my real name and copy of picture ID), have a non-CPU-crippling "cron" script do the SQL lookups (cron : nice -n 19 php ipsearchscript.php) on the same server as the forum runs, and get back a SQL UPDATE/INSERT script that he can run efficiently whenever he wants.. 

why do i offer my free tech exp time for this? simply coz i like this forum being in English so much

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## forcetrip

peacefan said:


> i think this site runs php?? i'm willing to make the @WebMaster a php script for free with a free mysql geoiplocation sql database that takes a IP address in a text-file with "\n" seperation of IP addresses, and return the geoIP data for that IP back into an update for the main defence.pk SQL forum database. That way, he can have the website for defence.pk do quick logging of only IP's without a country flag (i do need the full sources for defence.pk to sort that out myself, but willing to sign a non-disclosure agreement under my real name and copy of picture ID), have a non-CPU-crippling "cron" script do the SQL lookups (cron : nice -n 19 php ipsearchscript.php) on the same server as the forum runs, and get back a SQL UPDATE/INSERT script that he can run efficiently whenever he wants..
> 
> why do i offer my free tech exp time for this? simply coz i like this forum being in English so much



Not sure about the inner workings of the website but I hope @WebMaster takes it into consideration if it is remotely possible. And props to you for stepping up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EagleEyes

peacefan said:


> i think this site runs php?? i'm willing to make the @WebMaster a php script for free with a free mysql geoiplocation sql database that takes a IP address in a text-file with "\n" seperation of IP addresses, and return the geoIP data for that IP back into an update for the main defence.pk SQL forum database. That way, he can have the website for defence.pk do quick logging of only IP's without a country flag (i do need the full sources for defence.pk to sort that out myself, but willing to sign a non-disclosure agreement under my real name and copy of picture ID), have a non-CPU-crippling "cron" script do the SQL lookups (cron : nice -n 19 php ipsearchscript.php) on the same server as the forum runs, and get back a SQL UPDATE/INSERT script that he can run efficiently whenever he wants..
> 
> why do i offer my free tech exp time for this? simply coz i like this forum being in English so much


 
We already have a script for this just haven't implemented it.


----------



## Levina

Chak Bamu said:


> @manlion & @wolfschanzze
> 
> Please select your flags.



I had posted about this user id ( @manlion ) on GHQ, but all in vain.

AFAIK MODs can hijack a profile if the user doesnt do it willingly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WishLivePak

can i change my flags? where?


----------



## ExtraOdinary

@manlion 

no flags despite being repeatedly asked

@Web Master

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

WebMaster said:


> Report anymore dead flags, i think we got them all now.



@xenon54 's Switzerland flag is not working....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xenon54 out

Sinan said:


> @xenon54 's Switzerland flag is not working....


Thx mate but i allready tired it once and Kaan also did but seems like im alone and not worth it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

xenon54 said:


> Thx mate but i allready tired it once and Kaan also did but seems like im alone and not worth it.



*Solidary for Xenon*

@Cuneyt Arkin @T-123456 @Targon @usernameless @LegionnairE @BronzePlaque @atatwolf @rmi5 @asena_great @Asena_Y 

Guys, show support for Xenon, he need his flag to be fixed.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## xenon54 out

Sinan said:


> *Solidary for Xenon*
> 
> @Cuneyt Arkin @T-123456 @Targon @usernameless @LegionnairE @BronzePlaque @atatwolf @rmi5 @asena_great @Asena_Y
> 
> Guys, show support for Xenon, he need his flag to be fixed.


Lol, our people are just hilarious.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## usernameless

type93 no flags

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## asena_great

@WebMaster plz fıx the flag of our dude he ıs one of the few best dude we have here

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

@Aeronaut, @WebMaster:

The user Beidou2020 is a false flag, he admits it here:



Beidou2020 said:


> *I'm from the mighty US.*



And he is probably the most racist member of this forum, he keeps claiming that "whites are superior to non-whites", at least 5 times in that thread alone.



Beidou2020 said:


> *Whites are just superior to non-whites.*



And he keeps repeating this. Obviously no Chinese person would say "I'm from the mighty US", or "whites are superior to non-whites".

Every single post from this member is trolling, usually racist.

And he seems to have a hundred different accounts, which are usually used in rotation since he is banned for most of the time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beidou2020

@WebMaster @Aeronaut 

Chinese-Dragon has been abusing and harassing me on every post. He takes every post of mine OUT OF CONTEXT and personally abuses me.


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Beidou2020 said:


> @WebMaster @Aeronaut
> 
> Chinese-Dragon has been abusing and harassing me on every post. He takes every post of mine OUT OF CONTEXT and personally abuses me.



LOL, let them look at your post history. Every single post is racist abuse or trolling.

Let them look themselves, and decide.


----------



## Beidou2020

Chinese-Dragon said:


> LOL, let them look at your post history. Every single post is racist abuse or trolling.
> 
> Let them look themselves, and decide.



Yes, I agree. Let them decide.
You are such a false flagger with your love for Modi.
Every Indian on this forum is pro-Modi and a 'Chinese' is suspiciously pro-Modi too.
Mods, check this guy out.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

@WebMaster 

@Chinese-Dragon called me an asshole once.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Beidou2020 said:


> Yes, I agree. Let them decide.
> You are such a false flagger with your love for Modi.
> Every Indian on this forum is pro-Modi and a 'Chinese' is suspiciously pro-Modi too.
> Mods, check this guy out.



No problem, I will have a webcam chat with @Aeronaut and prove that I am Chinese. Easy as pie.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EagleEyes

Water Car Engineer said:


> @WebMaster
> 
> @Chinese-Dragon called me an asshole once.


 
Is that incorrect? or offensive?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Water Car Engineer

WebMaster said:


> Is that incorrect? or offensive?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nvKyleBrown

This is an entertaining thread. It goes to the heart of identity, how we group people into tribes. We don't even agree on how to group people.

@Abingdonboy earlier insisted that he was British, on the basis of his current passport+where he was born. @Indian-Lion and @American Pakistani insisted he was "really" Indian, on the basis of his support for India and he's supposed parentage.

Is this a normal pattern for people from the "old" country, that they identify people by where they came from a couple generations ago?

Interesting related note: Americans of Irish descent (carefully worded) visit Ireland. They tell the natives there "I'm Irish!" and the natives deride them - "you're not Irish unless you're born here and raised here!" So, for @Indian-Lion and @American Pakistani, are they Irish? What are the rules?

I am descended mostly from German blood 3/4 and some English plus God-only-knows (you know the English, sex with everything). So, what should I use as a flag? I would consider myself simply American, but I wouldn't want to deceive anyone.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## forcetrip

nvKyleBrown said:


> This is an entertaining thread. It goes to the heart of identity, how we group people into tribes. We don't even agree on how to group people.
> 
> @Abingdonboy earlier insisted that he was British, on the basis of his current passport+where he was born. @Indian-Lion and @American Pakistani insisted he was "really" Indian, on the basis of his support for India and he's supposed parentage.
> 
> Is this a normal pattern for people from the "old" country, that they identify people by where they came from a couple generations ago?
> 
> Interesting related note: Americans of Irish descent (carefully worded) visit Ireland. They tell the natives there "I'm Irish!" and the natives deride them - "you're not Irish unless you're born here and raised here!" So, for @Indian-Lion and @American Pakistani, are they Irish? What are the rules?
> 
> I am descended mostly from German blood 3/4 and some English plus God-only-knows (you know the English, sex with everything). So, what should I use as a flag? I would consider myself simply American, but I wouldn't want to deceive anyone.



Your parents raised you better. Our tribes are in turmoil because of these first generation problems. I am sure their grand kids will be as american as you are, knowing and caring what happens in Germany will be at a minimum or becoming irish at paddy's only on St Patricks day. Joining these websites to defend the old country would be the last thing on their mind. From what I see if they have to come defend their old country, what would be missing from their americanism?


----------



## Abingdonboy

nvKyleBrown said:


> @Abingdonboy earlier insisted that he was British, on the basis of his current passport+where he was born. @Indian-Lion and @American Pakistani insisted he was "really" Indian, on the basis of his support for India and he's supposed parentage.


I've never had a problem admitting i am of Indian origin, this is not something I have ever hidden and I am in fact very proud of this. My issue is with the arbitrary nature of the rules- the way the system has ALWAYS been has been your flags denote present location and nationality and NOTHING else. By this criteria both my flags should be the British flag without question. One of my flags was changed to the Indian flag without my permission or knowledge and can't be reverted back to the UK flag by myself.

Why should it be one rule for me and another for everyone else? 

My signature sums it all up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani

nvKyleBrown said:


> This is an entertaining thread. It goes to the heart of identity, how we group people into tribes. We don't even agree on how to group people.
> 
> @Abingdonboy earlier insisted that he was British, on the basis of his current passport+where he was born. @Indian-Lion and @American Pakistani insisted he was "really" Indian, on the basis of his support for India and he's supposed parentage.
> 
> Is this a normal pattern for people from the "old" country, that they identify people by where they came from a couple generations ago?
> 
> Interesting related note: Americans of Irish descent (carefully worded) visit Ireland. They tell the natives there "I'm Irish!" and the natives deride them - "you're not Irish unless you're born here and raised here!" So, for @Indian-Lion and @American Pakistani, are they Irish? What are the rules?
> 
> I am descended mostly from German blood 3/4 and some English plus God-only-knows (you know the English, sex with everything). So, what should I use as a flag? I would consider myself simply American, but I wouldn't want to deceive anyone.



Ofcourse if you are aggressively defending & supporting your native land(Germany) in every other thread(even if it is Germany vs USA) then people will ask you to change your flags to the country you love support & die for. For instance in several occasions i've seen people picking British Muslims by their country of origin(whether it is Pakistan or any other middle eastern/central asian country, or Nigeria or Morocco or Algeria, etc)...so why this double standards? Those people should also be termed as British Muslims.


----------



## nvKyleBrown

Not accusing, just curious. Cultural differences fascinate me. There is clearly a difference between the expectation of some countries/peoples and others. Say, Ireland and Pakistan in my examples. So, I like to ask around to get a better feel for how universal this is in a particular culture. As @Abingdonboy says, what are the rules? I would imagine a pakistani site might adopt Pakistani rules, no problem, but it would be nice to have them spelled out. I could then compare to a comparable European or South American site and perhaps gain some insight into the cultural differences.

I've also read accounts of American Chinese going to China and emphatically refusing to be categorized as Chinese when native Chinese took one look at them and declared them to be Chinese. Interesting. I'd like to understand that identification phenomenon better. When someone is or isn't "one of us" or "one of them".

As a Muslim Pakistani, do you identify more closely with Muslim Indians, or Hindu Pakstanis? Is nationality a bigger deal, or religion? or is it some other factor (sharia/non-sharia, pro-Arab/hate Arabs, skin color, geographic proximity, etc)?

And of course do not feel compelled to respond.

Oh, for the record, I have no affinity for Germany. I don't consider myself German at all, it's just a historical curiosity that some of my ancestors once lived there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Genesis

nvKyleBrown said:


> I've also read accounts of American Chinese going to China and emphatically refusing to be categorized as Chinese when native Chinese took one look at them and declared them to be Chinese. Interesting. I'd like to understand that identification phenomenon better. When someone is or isn't "one of us" or "one of them".



These people are American. Me on the other hand, I have never for one second consider my self anything other than Chinese, even though my passport say otherwise, for work related reasons.

We are who we say we are. If they think they are American, they are American. If you say you are American you are American and not German.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

@Koroke San 

Using false flags.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chak Bamu

Sinan said:


> @Koroke San
> 
> Using false flags.



That is correct. He is a false flagger.

Yo.... @Koroke San - change your flags to the real deal or get permanently banned.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chak Bamu

@Mussana , correct your flags - You may not be able to broadcast your views with correct flags. Your reasons are best known to you, but what ever they are, you can not be a false-flagger here. If you do not correct your flags, you will be banned.


----------



## Guerrero

Can't change my location flag...

I want to change it with Spanish flag.


----------



## Chronos

Chak Bamu said:


> @Mussana , correct your flags - You may not be able to broadcast your views with correct flags. Your reasons are best known to you, but what ever they are, you can not be a false-flagger here. If you do not correct your flags, you will be banned.



so how does this flag thing work?

say, what if I have a New Zealand citizenship now? Does my origin change?

Though I understand where people want to see my biases are i suppose.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chak Bamu

Ravi Nair said:


> so how does this flag thing work?
> 
> say, what if I have a New Zealand citizenship now? Does my origin change?
> 
> Though I understand where people want to see my biases are i suppose.



Your POV really determines who you are. If one's world-view is Pakistani and their reason for being on PDF is because of that. Then I suppose they would want to identify themselves as such. Many do so, even though they reside somewhere else.

The location flag, of course should be what it is.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## forcetrip

Ravi Nair said:


> so how does this flag thing work?
> 
> say, what if I have a New Zealand citizenship now? Does my origin change?
> 
> Though I understand where people want to see my biases are i suppose.



If carrying a different passport made people automatically become citizens of that country mentally it would not be called the "melting" pot. These passports take a few generations to activate as intended.


----------



## Chronos

forcetrip said:


> If carrying a different passport made people automatically become citizens of that country mentally it would not be called the "melting" pot. These passports take a few generations to activate as intended.



it seems I am caught between two worlds. But as crazy as it sounds, I am beginning to adopt my new home increasingly every year.


----------



## $even

No flags on @Hasbara Buster


----------



## forcetrip

Ravi Nair said:


> it seems I am caught between two worlds. But as crazy as it sounds, I am beginning to adopt my new home increasingly every year.



May good luck follow you with whatever you decide is best for you. Sooner you integrate the easier life will become for you and logical thinking. The emotions part will try to fight back because of the high spice intake.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

forcetrip said:


> May good luck follow you with whatever you decide is best for you. Sooner you integrate the easier life will become for you and logical thinking. *The emotions part will try to fight back because of the high spice intake*.



LOL. Loved your subtle dig at me there 

thank you for your kind wishes sir!


----------



## EagleEyes

Ravi Nair said:


> LOL. Loved your subtle dig at me there
> 
> thank you for your kind wishes sir!



A bit off topic but what do you like about New Zealand compared to India?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## forcetrip

Ravi Nair said:


> LOL. Loved your subtle dig at me there
> 
> thank you for your kind wishes sir!



I have a handicap in that department as well. Therefore I tried to figure out if there was a country that had no relation to acting a fool in direct relation to their spice intake. Except for arabs I could not find a single single race without the disease. P.S - Gross exaggeration and estimation on my part.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

WebMaster said:


> A bit off topic but what do you like about New Zealand compared to India?



First and foremost, majority of New Zealanders are atheist or irreligious so religion is nonexistent in public life. Coming from a region which permeates religion this is a godsend (irony intended)

secondly, I like the people here. They are very egalitarian in their ideology, very easy going, friendly and tolerant.

Thirdly, Individual freedom. I can decide with much more ease, who I want to be, who I want to love etc.

@WebMaster I recall the comments here about westerners. But in my case, I have faced less racism in New Zealand compared to India.

I mean New Zealand is the second least corrupt country in the world. I feel compelled to defend India on occasion because of few vestiges of the love for my homeland.

But if an Indian talked smack about New Zealand I would defend New Zealand. And I feel I should. I am where I am because the taxpayers here subsidize my education.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## gau8av

is there an option in the control panel to change/correct one's flags ? if there is, I sure can't seem to find it. 

@WebMaster .. a little help here, please


----------



## EagleEyes

gau8av said:


> is there an option in the control panel to change/correct one's flags ? if there is, I sure can't seem to find it.
> 
> @WebMaster .. a little help here, please



You can request a change here.

Requests: Flag Change

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chak Bamu

@thrilainmanila declare your flags.



Chak Bamu said:


> @Mussana , correct your flags - You may not be able to broadcast your views with correct flags. Your reasons are best known to you, but what ever they are, you can not be a false-flagger here. If you do not correct your flags, you will be banned.





Chak Bamu said:


> That is correct. He is a false flagger.
> 
> Yo.... @Koroke San - change your flags to the real deal or get permanently banned.



@Mussana & @Koroke San , both of you have still not corrected your flags. You've been on the forum since I asked you to correct your flags, and yet neither of you have done so.

Please declare your flags and be honest to yourselves and forum-members.

You can request a flag change here: Requests: Flag Change


----------



## Chak Bamu

@RezRoll & @harshad please stop using proxy and declare your flags.


----------



## INDIC

@Chak Bamu Can you get the correct flags of this user @manlion


----------



## Chak Bamu

@Anuj Tagra you are not posting from Ghana, neither are you a native of that place. Correct your flags by making a request here: Requests: Flag Change


----------



## EagleEyes

INDIC said:


> @Chak Bamu Can you get the correct flags of this user @manlion


 
What is his original flags? I can't read this weird guy.


----------



## Spring Onion

Chak Bamu said:


> @Anuj Tagra you are not posting from Ghana, neither are you a native of that place. Correct your flags by making a request here: Requests: Flag Change





WebMaster said:


> What is his original flags? I can't read this weird guy.




Ask utraash to take up his Indian flag


----------



## Audio

So, Slovenian flag is not working, right when i saw that Swiss flag is functional and i decided to equip both. . . . . . . . . . .

Is there a chance you can add coat of arms instead? @WebMaster 












If not, the regular flag will do just fine. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Informant

Ravi Nair said:


> it seems I am caught between two worlds. But as crazy as it sounds, I am beginning to adopt my new home increasingly every year.



Good good, leave India behind


----------



## Chronos

Informant said:


> Good good, leave India behind



you better be saying that in a Darth Vader voice


----------



## Audio

@WebMaster

Hello, if it's not too much trouble, i need Slovenian flag fixed please if possible. I assume it's a quick fix, just to correct path/link or something like that.

Many thanks in advance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chak Bamu

@type93 , please correct your flags.

Requests: Flag Change

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

Where is the option to change your location flag ?


----------



## cloud_9

cloud_9 said:


> Where is the option to change your location flag ?


@WebMaster

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Audio

WebMaster

Slovenian flag still MIA. Here's a sample!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dray

Please check if this member's two flags are correct.

Abotani

@WebMaster


----------



## jhungary

Can anyone check this user?

@AgentOrange 

2 Canadian Flag, but he is in favour the Chinese (His post and his avatar- Chinese CG ship)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AgentOrange

jhungary said:


> Can anyone check this user?
> 
> @AgentOrange
> 
> 2 Canadian Flag, but he is in favour the Chinese (His post and his avatar- Chinese CG ship)



You forgot to tag gambit. @gambit He's a Viet American that has expressed pro-Vietnamese views in the past yet that rapscallion has two American flags!


----------



## jhungary

AgentOrange said:


> You forgot to tag gambit. He's a Viet American that has expressed pro-Vietnamese views in the past yet that rapscallion has two American flags!



I would not call gambit pro-Vietnam, He is *MOST-DEF* pro-American. Anyway his parental nationality (South Vietnam) no longer exist, what flag can he change into?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

jhungary said:


> I would not call gambit pro-Vietnam, He is *MOST-DEF* pro-American. Anyway his parental nationality (South Vietnam) no longer exist, what flag can he change into?



Vietnam.

Since that is his place of origin.


----------



## AgentOrange

jhungary said:


> I would not call gambit pro-Vietnam, He is *MOST-DEF* pro-American. Anyway his parental nationality (South Vietnam) no longer exist, what flag can he change into?



Why don't you stop deflecting and address my points? I wasn't aware that as an ethnic Chinese person with Canadian citizenship, I was only allowed to express certain views. *Why are you trying to censor me?* Isn't that counter to the whole purpose of PDF? We're trying to exchange views yet you insist I'm only allowed to express pro-Canadian views on every subject (I assure you that we in Canada are appalled at American police brutality). 

By the way, gambit has indeed expressed pro-Vietnam views in the past. I can assure you of that. You should tag the mods and waste more of their time to ensure that gambit's ideas and thoughts coincide with your own. All in the name of free discourse.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jhungary

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Vietnam.
> 
> Since that is his place of origin.



then request a review on his flag.

Leave it up to the admin team and deal with it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

AgentOrange said:


> Why don't you stop deflecting and address my points? I wasn't aware that as an ethnic Chinese person with Canadian citizenship, I was only allowed to express certain views. *Why are you trying to censor me?* Isn't that counter to the whole purpose of PDF? We're trying to exchange views yet you insist I'm only allowed to express pro-Canadian views on every subject (I assure you that we in Canada are appalled at American police brutality).



Yes why is @jhungary trying to censor your posts, by constantly attacking you on your flags?

@Horus, @WebMaster, @Developereo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jhungary

AgentOrange said:


> Why don't you stop deflecting and address my points? I wasn't aware that as an ethnic Chinese person with Canadian citizenship, I was only allowed to express certain views. *Why are you trying to censor me?* Isn't that counter to the whole purpose of PDF? We're trying to exchange views yet you insist I'm only allowed to express pro-Canadian views on every subject (I assure you that we in Canada are appalled at American police brutality).



No, I do not try to censor you, but this is *THE FORUM RULES*, that one flag for location, one flag for allegiance.

Don't shoot the messenger, if you want to hate, hate the game, not the player.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AgentOrange

jhungary said:


> No, I do not try to censor you, but this is *THE FORUM RULES*, that one flag for location, one flag for allegiance.
> 
> Don't shoot the messenger, if you want to hate, hate the game, not the player.



I don't hate the messenger or the game. You're the one trying to derail the thread on police brutality by harping on my ethnicity and citizenship. Once again, please address my points and stop trolling.


----------



## ACE OF THE AIR

jhungary said:


> No, I do not try to censor you, but this is *THE FORUM RULES*, that one flag for location, one flag for allegiance.
> 
> Don't shoot the messenger, if you want to hate, hate the game, not the player.


In UN they have right to abstain. 
That is to remain neutral.


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

jhungary said:


> No, I do not try to censor you, but this is *THE FORUM RULES*, that one flag for location, one flag for allegiance.



By that definition you are a false flagger yourself. And you exposed yourself by accusing @AgentOrange here. @Horus, @WebMaster, @Developereo.

Since you CLEARLY have no allegiance to China (you and Chinese members are always on the opposite sides of arguments), and since you have not surrendered your other nationalities, the Chinese government (and myself) view you as a foreign national. Chinese law does NOT recognize dual nationality, you are only allowed to pick one.

So which one of your other 5 nationalities do you want to put up as your flag?

Whenever you say "we", you mean America. That sounds like your true allegiance to me, and it happens to be one of your other nationalities too.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## KingMamba

Chinese-Dragon said:


> By that definition you are a false flagger yourself.
> 
> Since you CLEARLY have no allegiance to China (you and Chinese members are always on the opposite sides of arguments), and since you have not surrendered your other nationalities, the Chinese government (and myself) view you as a foreign national.
> 
> So which one of your other 5 nationalities do you want to put up as your flag?
> 
> Whenever you say "we", you mean America. That sounds like your true allegiance to me, and it happens to be one of your other nationalities too.



How does he have a Chinese passport without surrendering the other passports? I thought China did not recognize dual nationality. Sure if he is a white person or even any non ethnic Chinese they would have inquired about his other passport upon application and demanded its surrender?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

KingMamba said:


> How does he have a Chinese passport without surrendering the other passports? I thought China did not recognize dual nationality. Sure if he is a white person or even any non ethnic Chinese they would have inquired about his other passport upon application and demanded its surrender?



We don't recognize dual nationality. At all.

So you are either a Chinese national, or a foreign national.

You can only be one. Certainly not 5.

That's according to Chinese nationality law.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AgentOrange

KingMamba said:


> How does he have a Chinese passport without surrendering the other passports? I thought China did not recognize dual nationality. Sure if he is a white person or even any non ethnic Chinese they would have inquired about his other passport upon application and demanded its surrender?



As far as I know, and Chinese-Dragon, as a Chinese citizen can confirm, China doesn't recognize dual citizenship. Yet jhungary claims that he has dual or is it tri citizenship?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jhungary

@Chinese-Dragon @AgentOrange 

Why don't we let administration team handle this, if they want AgentOrange flag changes then it's the rules, if not, then I can go over this, deal?

But against this is the rules for the forum



Aether said:


> Please change your country and location flags to right location or action could be taken against your account. Real flags are important for discussions and credibility.
> 
> Some of you have recently changed your flags to Norfolk Island, Palestine and North Korea, please change it to correct location immediately or warning/infractions may follow due to violation of forum rules.



Country Flags

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

Chinese-Dragon said:


> We don't recognize dual nationality. At all.
> 
> So you are either a Chinese national, or a foreign national.
> 
> You can only be one. Certainly not 5.



Be that as it may that doesn't answer my question, my question was he claims he has a Chinese passport so wouldn't they had made him surrender his old passport before issuing him a Chinese one? Otherwise the only way this makes sense is that he had the Chinese passport first and then got the rest which would make him ethnic Chinese no? Or maybe he doesn't have a Chinese passport at all.


----------



## AgentOrange

jhungary said:


> @Chinese-Dragon @AgentOrange
> 
> Why don't we let administration team handle this, if they want AgentOrange flag changes then it's the rules, if not, then I can go over this, deal?
> 
> But against this is the rules for the forum
> 
> 
> 
> Country Flags



Agreed. In the meantime, kindly stop trolling and derailing my thread on police brutality.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

KingMamba said:


> Be that as it may that doesn't answer my question, my question was he claims he has a Chinese passport so wouldn't they had made him surrender his old passport before issuing him a Chinese one? Otherwise the only way this makes sense is that he had the Chinese passport first and then got the rest which would make him ethnic Chinese no? Or maybe he doesn't have a Chinese passport at all.



He could be lying about having one. Who knows.

The best solution is like I always say, have a quick webcam chat with the site administrator Horus, and show him your identification documents.

Quick and easy, it's done in five minutes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

AgentOrange said:


> As far as I know, and Chinese-Dragon, as a Chinese citizen can confirm, China doesn't recognize dual citizenship. Yet jhungary claims that he has dual or is it tri citizenship?



Yeah I know which is why I am confused how it can even be possible in actuality. Some other countries also have such rules but afaik they make you surrender the old passports before issuing you their own.


----------



## jhungary

KingMamba said:


> Yeah I know which is why I am confused how it can even be possible in actuality. Some other countries also have such rules but afaik they make you surrender the old passports before issuing you their own.



Check this thread out, this will answer your question.

Chinese Nationality and Dual Citizenship

Truth be told, I just renew my Chinese Passport, *THEY KNOW I HAVE* US, Australia, Swedish and British Citizenship. They are the one renewing my passport, ask them, not me

This is the last time I talk about my citizenship. All other subsequent post will be refer to administrator

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Developereo

AgentOrange said:


> You forgot to tag gambit. @gambit He's a Viet American that has expressed pro-Vietnamese views in the past yet that rapscallion has two American flags!



Gambit is one of the most rabidly anti-Chinese posters on this forum and that's because of the huge chip he carries on his shoulder for being an ethnic Vietnamese.

No other American on this forum is as obsessively anti-Chines,e except, perhaps, JayAtl, and he also carried a chip on his shoulder for being an Indian-American.



Chinese-Dragon said:


> Yes why is @jhungary trying to censor your posts, by constantly attacking you on your flags?
> 
> @Horus, @WebMaster, @Developereo



Because the forum is desperately short on military members who are active posters, and management has given a carte blanche to these guys' thuggery.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## waz

I can't do anything about the flags folks, the admin guys will sort this out.


----------



## PoKeMon

Chinese-Dragon said:


> He could be lying about having one. Who knows.
> 
> The best solution is like I always say, have a quick webcam chat with the site administrator Horus, and show him your identification documents.
> 
> Quick and easy, it's done in five minutes.



But then people might not be that desperate to prove anything to a site admin as you may be.

Perhaps that's not as important as you believe it is.

You may hire a chinese to have a chat in lieu of you.


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

IND_PAK said:


> But then people might not be that desperate to prove anything to a site admin as you may be.
> 
> Perhaps that's not as important as you believe it is.
> 
> You may hire a chinese to have a chat in lieu of you.



Yes, because it is SO difficult to have a five minute webcam chat right? Oh wait, it's easy. 

It's funny how some people are so scared about something so easy to do.

Also I have been talking to Horus for years on here, he could ask me things about our past conversations that no one else in the world but me would know. Hiring someone else would not work, it would become obvious after talking for more than 30 seconds.

Plus, less than 1% of Chinese people speak English with any fluency, and those that do would be exorbitantly expensive to hire. And they would know nothing about this forum at all, it would be caught in seconds.


----------



## PoKeMon

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Yes, because it is SO difficult to have a five minute webcam chat right? Oh wait, it's easy.
> 
> It's funny how some people are so scared about something so easy to do.
> 
> Also I have been talking to Horus for years on here, he could ask me things about our past conversations that no one else in the world but me would know. Hiring someone else would not work, it would become obvious after talking for more than 30 seconds.
> 
> Plus, less than 1% of Chinese people speak English with any fluency, and those that do would be exorbitantly expensive to hire. And they would know nothing about this forum at all, it would be caught in seconds.



As if to prove your identity is the sole aim left.


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

IND_PAK said:


> As if to prove your identity is the sole aim left.



If someone is telling the truth about their nationality, proving it over webcam with their identification documents would take only 5 minutes, which means it would be very easy.

As easy as writing a few posts on this forum. Faster too.


----------



## PoKeMon

Chinese-Dragon said:


> If someone is telling the truth about their nationality, proving it over webcam with their identification documents would take only 5 minutes, which means it would be very easy.
> 
> As easy as writing a few posts on this forum. Faster too.



I wont even write a post to prove my nationality to any xyz unimportant "possible" bot on 'internet'.


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

IND_PAK said:


> I wont even write a post to prove my nationality to any xyz unimportant "possible" bot on 'internet'.



No surprise, coming from someone called IND (India) PAK (Pakistan).


----------



## jhungary

lol, this is still going??

Should people proof their nationality before you can choose a flag?? Seems like a lot of work for me, I can send you my and my mother HKID card, Passport, or even my Hong Kong Certification Examination result (I got 14 point by the way) and my Hong Kong Advance Level Examination result, does that mean I proof or disproof anything??

What @Chinese-Dragon want is an assurance of "Holding up the Chinese" View, you cannot provide proof on that even if you try, I grew up in Hong Kong, Live there for 18 years of my life on and off, went to boarding school, normal high school and international school, that does not mean I must agree on what other Chinese Said lol.

God give us free will for a reason, so we can see differently, that does mean you can have multiple point of view even you are coming from the same place, same bring up and exposed to the same environment.

@Chinese-Dragon, I can video chat with you in Chinese (In Cantonese, bit rusty on my Mandarin) and show you anything you want, seriously, we can we chat if you want, but in the end, if your question got answered? What you want is not I show you proof of citizenship blah, blah, blah. What you want is an assurance that I, regardless of my origin, would fall in line with any Chinese Member, if I claim to be a Chinese. This buddy, I can't help you.

So, this got back to my original question, is where a person claim he/she is from is of any importance on expressing his/her view?


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

jhungary said:


> lol, this is still going??
> 
> Should people proof their nationality before you can choose a flag?? Seems like a lot of work for me, I can send you my and my mother HKID card, Passport, or even my Hong Kong Certification Examination result (I got 14 point by the way) and my Hong Kong Advance Level Examination result, does that mean I proof or disproof anything??
> 
> What @Chinese-Dragon want is an assurance of "Holding up the Chinese" View, you cannot provide proof on that even if you try, I grew up in Hong Kong, Live there for 18 years of my life on and off, went to boarding school, normal high school and international school, that does not mean I must agree on what other Chinese Said lol.
> 
> God give us free will for a reason, so we can see differently, that does mean you can have multiple point of view even you are coming from the same place, same bring up and exposed to the same environment.
> 
> @Chinese-Dragon, I can video chat with you in Chinese (In Cantonese, bit rusty on my Mandarin) and show you anything you want, seriously, we can we chat if you want, but in the end, if your question got answered? What you want is not I show you proof of citizenship blah, blah, blah. What you want is an assurance that I, regardless of my origin, would fall in line with any Chinese Member, if I claim to be a Chinese. This buddy, I can't help you.
> 
> So, this got back to my original question, is where a person claim he/she is from is of any importance on expressing his/her view?



You say you have 5 nationalities and 9 ethnicities, and I believe you. 

It's just that you can't be a Chinese national, and 5 others too. You can only be one or the other, that's according to Chinese nationality law.

Plus, the people of China are from the 56 ethnic groups of China, we are not an "immigration nation".


----------



## jhungary

AgentOrange said:


> I don't hate the messenger or the game. You're the one trying to derail the thread on police brutality by harping on my ethnicity and citizenship. Once again, please address my points and stop trolling.



actually, I just saw that.

I have expressed my point regarding US Police Brutality It was your turn before the topic is locked.

My last point is something like

So, you can be certain Those "investigation" would be a farce? When DOJ publish an investigation , everyone with a library card can download the report, it is under the spot light, not like it got sweep under the rug on something, so by saying this would be a farce, then you must know something I don't


----------



## PoKeMon

jhungary said:


> lol, this is still going??
> 
> Should people proof their nationality before you can choose a flag?? Seems like a lot of work for me, I can send you my and my mother HKID card, Passport, or even my Hong Kong Certification Examination result (I got 14 point by the way) and my Hong Kong Advance Level Examination result, does that mean I proof or disproof anything??
> 
> What @Chinese-Dragon want is an assurance of "Holding up the Chinese" View, you cannot provide proof on that even if you try, I grew up in Hong Kong, Live there for 18 years of my life on and off, went to boarding school, normal high school and international school, that does not mean I must agree on what other Chinese Said lol.
> 
> God give us free will for a reason, so we can see differently, that does mean you can have multiple point of view even you are coming from the same place, same bring up and exposed to the same environment.
> 
> @Chinese-Dragon, I can video chat with you in Chinese (In Cantonese, bit rusty on my Mandarin) and show you anything you want, seriously, we can we chat if you want, but in the end, if your question got answered? What you want is not I show you proof of citizenship blah, blah, blah. What you want is an assurance that I, regardless of my origin, would fall in line with any Chinese Member, if I claim to be a Chinese. This buddy, I can't help you.
> 
> So, this got back to my original question, is where a person claim he/she is from is of any importance on expressing his/her view?



Why you want to be @Chinese-Dragon certified?

I strongly believe he is not a chinese but a mongolian or he/she may be pakistani as well who knows Mandarin. Might be a duplicate id of Horus. Who knows?


----------



## jhungary

Chinese-Dragon said:


> You say you have 5 nationalities and 9 ethnicities, and I believe you.
> 
> It's just that you can't be a Chinese national, and 5 others too. You can only be one or the other, that's according to Chinese nationality law.
> 
> Plus, the people of China are from the 56 ethnic groups of China, we are not an "immigration nation".



Actually, that's not what it said according to the immigration officer and the Chinese Consulate personnel.

It's easy, call 2824 6111 and talk to an immigration officer, tell him you have a UK passport, and an US passport before 1997, do you need to surrender it before you apply for a Chinese Passport?

I would have call and record it but that would be a long distant call, unless you are going to reimburse my cost I am not going to call them on long distant, you on the other hand is a local call, and I am not the one asking for proof, so you have to do it, it's easy, it's free, and take no more than 30 minutes.


----------



## PoKeMon

Chinese-Dragon said:


> No surprise, coming from someone called IND (India) PAK (Pakistan).



PAK = pure. Not to be Pakistan always.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jhungary

IND_PAK said:


> Why you want to be @Chinese-Dragon certified?
> 
> I strongly believe he is not a chinese but a mongolian or he/she may be pakistani as well who knows Mandarin. Might be a duplicate id of Horus. Who knows?



I am not trying to be Chinese_dragon certified lol, what I said was, he could have ask for the Chief Executive blessing while he have it, that does not mean anything, so why and what nationality matter in discussion.

I don't really care if he believe I am a Chinese or not, really, just trying to point out why this is not important...


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

jhungary said:


> I am not trying to be Chinese_dragon certified lol, what I said was, he could have ask for the Chief Executive blessing while he have it, that does not mean anything, so why and what nationality matter in discussion.
> 
> I don't really care if he believe I am a Chinese or not, really, just trying to point out why this is not important...



If it doesn't matter, why does it bother you?

China only recognizes ONE nationality. You claim to have 5, and you haven't surrendered the others, so you are a foreign national.

Playing with loopholes in the law doesn't change that. Again, China only recognizes one nationality.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Developereo said:


> Gambit is one of the most rabidly anti-Chinese posters on this forum and that's because of the huge chip he carries on his shoulder for being an ethnic Vietnamese.
> 
> No other American on this forum is as obsessively anti-Chines,e except, perhaps, JayAtl, and he also carried a chip on his shoulder for being an Indian-American.




Maybe not on this forum, but you can go to militaryphotos.net and see many who act that way.


@Mr. Chan, please change your flag to HK, PRC


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Water Car Engineer said:


> @Mr. Chan, please change your flag to HK, PRC



You already know that Hong Kong is a part of the PRC, and thus the PRC flag is our national flag. 

The HK flag is our "regional" flag, sort of like the flag of New York.

Since of course, HK is not a country (never has been), but a Chinese city.


----------



## jhungary

Chinese-Dragon said:


> If it doesn't matter, why does it bother you?
> 
> China only recognizes ONE nationality. You claim to have 5, and you haven't surrendered the others, so you are a foreign national.
> 
> Playing with loopholes in the law doesn't change that. Again, China only recognizes one nationality.



dude, it's *YOU* that keep challenge me to proof my identity, lol. Did I ever ask you to show proof of your whatever???

*Again, a few call to an immigration office would be suffice to know the answer, but I guess you have already know what will Hong Kong immigration department will says.*

Yes, this is a loophole, and this is still legal, I plan on using the term Chinese before the loophole is close and they "explained" the law again in the people congress. So if Hong Kong Government think I am a Chinese and renew my passport, what's in it to you to have me say otherwise? lol

You are talking about you wont recognize something even a governmental authority of your own country recognise that. So, should I listen to you or should I listen to Chinese Hong Kong Government??

Either petition to Chief Executive office and have this loophole close, or run for Chief Executive office yourselves, otherwise I am STILL of Chinese nationality and even tho you object, that doesn't really matter. Just you keep asking me to this and that on a forum post that have nothing to do with nationality piss me off, you got your problem with me, ask your local MP, don't bring it up on this forum, as A.) You are going off topic, B.) You can't change anything..

lol

By the way, you still have not reply to my last challenge, I challenge you to show me where and when I say bad things about Chinese in general? I said bad thing on Chinese Government, on Chinese member here, but I never say anything bad on China.

Show me that I said bad thing to Chinese people or China in general then you can say I am anti-China. Even your buddy longyi have already said he fail to find anything, you, on the other hand, post 2 post (1 that was taken out of context, the other is misread from my direction to Chinese Government) then you gone silent.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Chinese-Dragon said:


> You already know that Hong Kong is a part of the PRC, and thus the PRC flag is our national flag.
> 
> The HK flag is our "regional" flag, sort of like the flag of New York.
> 
> Since of course, HK is not a country (never has been), but a Chinese city.



http://ebayus.channeleffect.com/ImageHosting/viewImage?CompanyId=16993&FilePath=Images/805

Yeah, whatever Jackie.


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

jhungary said:


> dude, it's *YOU* that keep challenge me to proof my identity, lol. Did I ever ask you to show proof of your whatever???
> 
> *Again, a few call to an immigration office would be suffice to know the answer, but I guess you have already know what will Hong Kong immigration department will says.*
> 
> Yes, this is a loophole, and this is still legal, I plan on using the term Chinese before the loophole is close and they "explained" the law again in the people congress. So if Hong Kong Government think I am a Chinese and renew my passport, what's in it to you to have me say otherwise? lol
> 
> You are talking about you wont recognize something even a governmental authority of your own country recognise that. So, should I listen to you or should I listen to Chinese Hong Kong Government??
> 
> Either petition to Chief Executive office and have this loophole close, or run for Chief Executive office yourselves, otherwise I am STILL of Chinese nationality and even tho you object, that doesn't really matter. Just you keep asking me to this and that on a forum post that have nothing to do with nationality piss me off, you got your problem with me, ask your local MP, don't bring it up on this forum, as A.) You are going off topic, B.) You can't change anything..
> 
> lol



You're making me repeat myself again and again. 

Last time. *China only recognizes one nationality. *No loopholes will change that basic fact.

You claim to have 5, and since you have not surrendered the others, you are a foreign national.

And again, China is not an "immigration nation", Chinese people are descended from the 56 ethnic groups of China. Not the 9 ethnicities you claim. Vietnamese being one of them.


----------



## jhungary

Chinese-Dragon said:


> You're making me repeat myself again and again.
> 
> Last time. *China only recognizes one nationality. *No loopholes will change that basic fact.
> 
> You claim to have 5, and since you have not surrendered the others, you are a foreign national.
> 
> And again, China is not an "immigration nation", Chinese people are descended from the 56 ethnic groups of China. Not the 9 ethnicities you claim. Vietnamese being one of them.



Then you are making me repeat myself.

*ASK. THE. CHINESE. HONG. KONG. IMMIGRATION. DEPARTMENT.*

If this is legal, I can't see why I can't be Chinese lol. Again, if I have to take what you said, and what the Hong Kong Immigration said. I would take the latter anyday

*Or you are not going to make a free 30 minutes phone call? I wonder why??*


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

jhungary said:


> Then you are making me repeat myself.
> 
> *ASK. THE. CHINESE. HONG. KONG. IMMIGRATION. DEPARTMENT.*
> 
> If this is legal, I can't see why I can't be Chinese lol. Again, if I have to take what you said, and what the Hong Kong Immigration said. I would take the latter anyday
> 
> *Or you are not going to make a free 30 minutes phone call? I wonder why??*



You are talking about loopholes. I don't care about loopholes. 

What I care about is that China only recognizes one nationality.

So which one will you choose?

I've already said, you claim to have 5 nationalities and 9 ethnicities. You're a foreign national.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jhungary

Chinese-Dragon said:


> You are talking about loopholes. I don't care about loopholes.
> 
> What I care about is that China only recognizes one nationality.
> 
> So which one will you choose?
> 
> I've already said, you claim to have 5 nationalities and 9 ethnicities. You're a foreign national.



do I look like I care about what you care about??

By the way, when did I said I am of 9 ethnicities?? Cos lat time I check, I am of 4

My mother was ethnic Chinese, my dad was of Amerindian-Iberian-Anglo-Saxon, I can claim 9 different citizenship but I am only of 4 mixed ethnicities. lol


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

jhungary said:


> do I look like I care about what you care about??



Yes. Or you wouldn't be replying to me here. 



jhungary said:


> By the way, when did I said I am of 9 ethnicities??



Yesterday you said something about having 9 origins or something.

Anyway you can clarify here, how many different ethnic backgrounds do you have?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jhungary

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Yes. Or you wouldn't be replying to me here.
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday you said something about having 9 origins or something.
> 
> Anyway you can clarify here, how many different ethnic backgrounds do you have?



I reply to you because I want to ask why you say I am of 9 ethnicities. I said I can claim 9 different citizenships yesterday, that does not mean I am of composite of all 9 different ethnicities....

I am of Chinese-Amerindian-Iberian-Anglo-Saxon, the last 3 made of the term "Hispanic" so you can say I am of 2 or 4 ethnicities...Not 9....


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

jhungary said:


> I reply to you because I want to ask why you say I am of 9 ethnicities. I said I can claim 9 different citizenships yesterday, that does not mean I am of composite of all 9 different ethnicities....
> 
> I am of Chinese-Amerindian-Iberian-Anglo-Saxon, the last 3 made of the term "Hispanic" so you can say I am of 2 or 4 ethnicities...Not 9....



You're part Anglo-Saxon too?

How come Vietnamese isn't on the list, I thought you said your mother was Vietnamese?



jhungary said:


> I am of Chinese-Amerindian-Iberian-Anglo-Saxon, the last 3 made of the term "Hispanic" so you can say I am of 2 or 4 ethnicities...Not 9....



So you claim you are Amerindian-Iberian-Vietnamese-Anglo-Saxon?

Hmm, that sounds like the typical Chinese guy on the street.


----------



## jhungary

Chinese-Dragon said:


> You're part Anglo-Saxon too?
> 
> How come Vietnamese isn't on the list, I thought you said your mother was Vietnamese?



Vietnam ethnicities often refer to people with native (Mountain People) heritage. Both Parent of my mother is from Mainland China (Dongguan, Guangdongg), hence the Vietnam Authority classified her as Hoa. People with Hoa ethnicities and to some extend Ngai ethnicities are the group that got target during the anti-Chinese sentiment.

You won't call an American whose both parent are from China ethnic "American" they are Chinese-American, hence you don't call a Vietnamese from china ethnic "Vietnamese" you call them Chinese-Vietnamese, cos nationality can change, yet gene don't change.

And yes, my great-great-great grandfather is of Spanish-English, which settle in Mexico after the Spanish expedition.


----------



## gau8av

check this guy *قناص *

2 Ukraine flags

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Selous

Ummm...I live in South Africa so if my 2nd flag could reflect that I would be appreciative.


----------



## HRK

WebMaster said:


> Yeah i will fix it. Just post their user profile links here.



@WebMaster & @Horus plz check the IP of @Porus & put his/ her flag under his/her ID

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HRK

@WebMaster , @Horus

plz check the flag for @thrilainmanila ....


----------



## SipahSalar

@WebMaster @Horus 

Guys please make this guy @yavar use his flags, he has gone flagless for too long.


----------



## livingdead

HRK said:


> @WebMaster , @Horus
> 
> plz check the flag for @thrilainmanila ....


damn flag police.


----------



## yavar

SipahSalar said:


> @WebMaster @Horus
> 
> Guys please make this guy @yavar use his flags, he has gone flagless for too long.




what flag . I am from Islamic Republic of Iran and what is flag got to do with it ?? ask all Iranian members they will tell you .
if you do not like my point of view just saying . do not come out with crap of flag


----------



## SipahSalar

yavar said:


> what flag . I am from Islamic Republic of Iran and what is flag got to do with it ?? ask all Iranian members they will tell you .
> if you do not like my point of view just saying . do not come out with crap of flag


I didn't say you are not from Iran. I am just saying you are required to display your flag like every other member on PDF. May it be from Iran or Nigeria.


----------



## Salik

btw is there any member from Nigeria? PDF must have one correspondent from every country. @SipahSalar


----------



## ashok321

many false flags here.
To avoid that, post your Ookla net test speed


----------

